# ROME | Public Transport



## jmartcue (Nov 6, 2004)

*Rome Metro*

*SOON AVAILABLE:*








For further info visit www.cityrailtransit.com/books.html


----------



## Humberto123 (Oct 1, 2005)

I hope there are serious plans to upgrade it in central Rome. The Rome subway is the ugliest, dirtiest subway system in Europe that I personally have known. 

Unlike Rome itself which is gorgeous!


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

I hope to go this summer!


----------



## kostya (Apr 13, 2004)

Humberto123 said:


> I hope there are serious plans to upgrade it in central Rome. The Rome subway is the ugliest, dirtiest subway system in Europe that I personally have known.
> 
> Unlike Rome itself which is gorgeous!


The subway itself is indeed not the cleanest i've seen and certainly not enough for a city like Rome. I hope they'll get it expanded soon.


----------



## Marco_ (Jan 15, 2006)

Rome subway is more older and dirtier then Rome him(her?)self


----------



## jmartcue (Nov 6, 2004)




----------



## Alargule (Feb 21, 2005)

Marco_ said:


> Rome subway is more older and dirtier then Rome him(her?)self


Either leave 'more' or change 'older and dirtier' into 'old and dirty'. And 'Rome' is neutral, of course, so it should be 'itself'.


----------



## Chilenofuturista (May 24, 2005)

With all due respect, but Rome's underground is probably the dirtiest, ugliest, darkest (bad lighting) and warmest(bad air conditioning, the air is just stifling down there) I've ever visited in Europe. Plus that it's a bit sad that a city which is so beautiful like Rome (over 3 million inhabitants) has such a small network. According to Urbanrail.net it is 41,2 km long. I must say though that there are some few exceptions like i.e the stations "Ottaviano" and "Cipro" which are sheer beauties...


----------



## Alargule (Feb 21, 2005)

I don't know when you visited Rome (or what parts of the metro you used), but I've seen worse systems. Trains on line A are being replaced by modern, AC'd ones. The stations aren't prime examples of beautiful station architecture, but they don't look dirty or ugly either.
And then, there are plans to expand the network with two more lines. Don't forget that the main reason for the present size of the network is the fact that it's being built underneath the city with the largest collection of ancient treasures you'll find _anywhere_ on Earth. Excavations of stations and tunnels requires a lot of planning and time because of all the archaeological findings - which can stall metro construction for years in some cases.

_(BTW: could you size down the text in your 'Location'?)_


----------



## Chilenofuturista (May 24, 2005)

Alargule said:


> *I don't know when you visited Rome (or what parts of the metro you used), but I've seen worse systems. Trains on line A are being replaced by modern, AC'd ones. *The stations aren't prime examples of beautiful station architecture, but they don't look dirty or ugly either.
> And then, there are plans to expand the network with two more lines. Don't forget that the main reason for the present size of the network is the fact that it's being built underneath the city with the largest collection of ancient treasures you'll find _anywhere_ on Earth. Excavations of stations and tunnels requires a lot of planning and time because of all the archaeological findings - which can stall metro construction for years in some cases.
> 
> _(BTW: could you size down the text in your 'Location'?)_


I returned home just a few days ago... 

And I used all the Metro (both lines) + the commuter train services. 

They don't look ugly or dirty? The floors of the majority of the stations are disgusting and sometimes you'd find piles of garbage + that many of the stations have also 'some' graffitti. Worst is the horrible air conditioning (tiring in the summer) and the lighting which is also bad, you get the impression that you're in a somber room or some church. 
I had to wash my clothes and polish my shoes every day when I returned to my room because they were so extremely dirty. Not only is the city quite dirty, not well-mantained and that it's common to see house facades (especially sad to see ancient buldings in that shape) covered with graffitti but also the Metro stations, not the trains' interiors but I saw plenty of wagons (specially the old ones) entirely covered with graffiti on their outside. And it's not the first time I travel to Rome which apart from big part of its Metro is definitely one of the most enchanting cities in the world. I absolutely adore the stretch Ottaviano-Battistini, there are some very beautiful and modern stations on that stretch. Another very good thing about the Metro is the constant presence of the Bill, which is quite reassuring. 

PS. No I can't downsize my text in location, sorry.


----------



## micro (Mar 13, 2005)

Chilenofuturista said:


> PS. No I can't downsize my text in location, sorry.


But you could insert a space after each slash (or some of the slashes) to allow the automatic word wrapping.


----------



## DonQui (Jan 10, 2005)

I thought New York had one of the worst systems.

Then I went to Rome. Makes me feel like I live in Tokyo.


----------



## Alargule (Feb 21, 2005)

Well, I won't be heard stating that Rome's system is in a _good_ shape. And you're right about the graffiti and the not-so-well-looking stations. But then: it's Rome after all. Italy's largest city, a bustling metropolis that's not so cleaned-up and neatly organised as other significant western European capitals might be (you should come and visit Amsterdam. Although the metro system still looks better than Rome's, it's not a long way until it's in the same sorry shape). Seems to be one of the 'qualities' of the city ever since it was founded...
Oh well, we'll just have to wait and see what lines C and D will look like in the future.


----------



## TeKnO_Lx (Oct 19, 2004)

any pics of trains/stations of this so called "worst metro of Europe"? tks 

anyway the worst metro i´ve benn it´s definitely NY, but i guess that´s a minor issue if u are considering the total lenght of the entire system.it´s hard to keep it good and shine
i would prefere to have NY subwway in my city, old and dirty, instead of an Athens Metro, clean, beautiful, has art but only a few dozens or so of stations


----------



## chico_pastor (Mar 26, 2006)

Here are some photos from Urbanrail.net:























































In my opinion, a city with the touristic attractions Rome has should have a better system than this one...:S It looks like they don't have cleaning teams on their maintenace works hno:hno:hno:hno:


----------



## CAESARS-PALACe (Jul 29, 2004)

Yes the roman metro can be dirty,hot,old and overcrowded.
Mainly because the current metrosystem (36.5 km) is too small for a city like Rome. It was never designed for the number of passengers it is transporting at the moment (750 000 !). If you take this in consideration it is pretty impressive that the system is still able to get the job done and transport both romans and tourists in a reasonably efficient way (one train every 4 minutes during peak hour). 

On top of that it took decades to complete the current lines.Contruction on Line B started before the war and was only completed in 1990.










Line A was contructed at the same slow speed for many reasons. The old construction method "surface tunneling" caused many problems,and disturbances. The stability of houses and buildings was threatened (cracks..), many law suits followed. There was also the presence of archeological remains that stopped the construction constantly. Not to mention the financial problems and economic crisis that prevented the completion of the lines. 

The result is a subway that lacks architectural quality in many places :dark,no airconditioning,no protection against graffiti,when it rained for example water infiltrated in the Line A stations... . All these problems have often been tackled by improvisation. The main quality of the roman subway is that despite all these challenges : it works ! and transports thousands every day.



.


----------



## chico_pastor (Mar 26, 2006)

It's really good if the system works, but a city like Rome (with all its history, culture, and so many things) deserves a bigger and cleaner system as it is a big touristic destination and metropolis.And obviously a system that works


----------



## CAESARS-PALACe (Jul 29, 2004)

And it will get that system. Rome will finally get more than 100 km of new subway (Metro B1, C, D...). :horse: It will take more than a decade to complete all the projects.But construction will be easier thanks to modern TBM technology. Deep level tunneling (35-50 meters) will avoid all the archeological remains. Rome eventually will have a state-of-the-art system worthy of a modern capital. The new metro will be automatic with platform doors. Station-design will be quality architecture : bright, spacious, airconditioned and safe. 


some movies of Roma Metropolitane : http://www.romametropolitane.it/ 


construction of Metro B1 explained :

http://www.romametropolitane.it/videolineaB1/b1-adsl.wmv 


Metro C Colosseo-station :

http://www.romametropolitane.it/videolineaC/VIDEO COLOSSEO ADSL.wmv


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

Roma new trains are very nice!
:yes:
Made by CAF, Spanish manufacturer, near Barcelona.

Also we have very very similar new trains by CAF in Barcelona metro, 5000 series:









:wink2:


----------



## CAESARS-PALACe (Jul 29, 2004)

more pic's of the new trains. By the end of the year there will be 37 of these trains. And by the end of 2007 all the trains on Line A will be new : a total of 45 trains (+40 % capacity) :


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

wow! the new trains are superb! i hope they won't be devastated by graffiti.


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

^^Yes, very beautiful Spanish trains made by CAF in BCN!


----------



## UT596001 (Mar 29, 2005)

^^ CAF haven't any factories in Barcelona.

CAF have 3 factories in Spain: Irún, Beasaín and Zaragoza. But I don't know in what of this factories was made the Roma new metro.


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

^^In Santa Perpètua: CAF/ALSTOM!
:yes:


----------



## crossbowman (Apr 26, 2006)

Nice new trains but the stations need urgently a total rennovation...


----------



## xAKxRUSx (Mar 7, 2006)

They definitely need an acid bath. I've been to Rome, and its a great city, but the metro is kind of digusting.

Argh. I hate graffitti!!


----------



## jmartcue (Nov 6, 2004)

jmartcue said:


> *SOON AVAILABLE:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Book published on August 17, 2006. Sample pages:


----------



## spsmiler (Apr 9, 2004)

I was there last year and had the most terrible time travelling around that I have ever had. 

The graffitti, hot trains, etc is only half the story.

I arrived in Rome at an airport (forget the name, but its the airport that Ryanair use) and found that the airport buses to the local railway stations run every 40 minutes, or less. 

There was a lady at a bus stop giving advice for arriving travellers, but when i asked about getting to the city centre she told me what she wanted me to hear, which is not the same as what I asked. Even worse, when she did finally answer my questions that information was wrong. 

Eventually I caught a bus to the metro line A, but when I arrived at the station there was NO information on how to reach the trains from the bus stop.

I wanted to go to an exhibition and the web site of the exhibition centre told me to go to a certain metro station and catch a bus on route 30 (I think that was the number) but when I reached the metro station I found many bus stops outside - none of which were for the bus I wanted. In the end I had to go around asking local people for help - which was not easy as I dont speak Italian and they did not speak English!

At the end of the day i returned to the airport via the same route, again having a terrible time trying to find the correct bus stop (no signs / information ANYWHERE), so again I had to ask local people for help. At least i was not the only tourist waiting for the bus - indeed the crowd was so large that I hope they all managed to board it as otherwise anyone left behind would have been stranded. 

Anyway the bus finally arrived over 20 minutes late, it travelled via the longest most circuituous route imginable, with local people getting off too (it was supposed to be an express airport bus).

I was very pleased I had travel insurance as I thought I was about to be stranded there (no money for a taxi).

The worst part about my experiences are that all this happened in a supposed wealthy "first world" nation in europe. At times I wondered if i had actually flown to a poor African nation. Certainly it had the ambiance of being in what i would imagine a third world city would be like.

In other words, the people who manage the system, install public information signs, etc are failing to do their job properly. If at all. 


btw, graffitti is always a result of human action. So how does this reflect upon the people of Rome?

Simon


----------



## spsmiler (Apr 9, 2004)

ps, I remember now, it was Ciampino airport, and if the lady at the bus stop there had of answered my original question correctly then I would have boarded the bus which was there at the time, and travelled to Ciampino station which is served by suburban trains of the mainline railway. 

But she said that the bus was not for people wanting to go to the city centre, when in fact it was. 

Even though I asked where the bus was going and if I could use it to get to the city centre she told me that for the city centre I had to take a different bus. Only after it had gone and I asked her again did she admit that to get to the city centre I could have taken that bus and changed at a railway station.

Simon


----------



## Alargule (Feb 21, 2005)

> btw, graffitti is always a result of human action. So how does this reflect upon the people of Rome?


I think a better question might be: how does this sentence in the context of your story reflect upon the way _you_ regard 'the people of Rome'? Seems that by one (or two) bad experience(s) you had, you've got it all figured out.


----------



## Aokromes (Jan 5, 2005)

Rome metro station 2 years ago:


----------



## chico_pastor (Mar 26, 2006)

The new trains look really nice!!! It's good to hear that Rome Metro is getting the investments it needs =)


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

Falubaz said:


> wow! the new trains are superb! i hope they won't be devastated by graffiti.


They got an "anti-graffiti" film 

About Rome metro in general:
in past years they began a general refurbishment of the old stations, while new built stations (and of course the ones they're going to build) are goodlooking IMO



















Here a coupple of stations of Metro A how they'll appear after refurbishment



















http://www.studioarchitettofioravanti.it/progetti/MetroA/progetto.html

I actually think that Rome metro is not all that dirty: I saw metro systems dirtier
I think its true problem is its too little extension

Hoping they start with metro C soon


----------



## Alargule (Feb 21, 2005)

^^ Wow, that station at the bottom right looks really magnificent. Somewhat resembling a Roman basilica. 

One of the few things I found good about the Roman metro were the strip maps in the trains, showing where the platforms were in relation to the direction the train was travelling in. I can't remember any other metro system with such a detailed strip map. It's very useful when you're in a packed train and want to be at a strategic position well before you reach your station to get off quickly.


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

Alargule said:


> One of the few things I found good about the Roman metro were the strip maps in the trains, showing where the platforms were in relation to the direction the train was travelling in. I can't remember any other metro system with such a detailed strip map.


I can... Milan metro


----------



## Alargule (Feb 21, 2005)

Never used that system, so that explains why... Is this common in Italian cities?


----------



## Aokromes (Jan 5, 2005)

I only have seen one good thing on this metro, usualy there is no need of pay for use it (of 80 travels 0 times i was asked for the ticket).


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

Alargule said:


> Never used that system, so that explains why... Is this common in Italian cities?


I can't say that for sure... probably metro systems like Naples or Genova use the same strip maps showing you what side of the train doors will open at the following station, but I didn't noticed 'em
Surely I don't know about Catania or Turin: two metros I never saw personally (surely in Turin it's not useful: for all its lenght doors open on the same side)

I can, however, explain you how this kind of communication was born
In 1990 Milan metro line 3 enter the service... to get out to stations on this line you have often "to change" side of the train, being the platforms in "different positions" (and that is more frequent in the most central stratch of the line, 'cause the two directions tunnels stand one over the other... that means that top of "side changing" happens in a part where trains are often packed... that could give many problems to passengers)

Then they thought to put in line 3 trains lighting arrows to show the side to get out at the following station (not very usefull actually and they often don't work...) and to design these _strip maps_ of the line with little triangular arrows showing how to get out the train per direction in every station
Then they extended this kind of maps on the trains of the other 2 lines (even if on line 1 is quite boring 'cause you get out always on the same side), and then other cities like Rome used the same system of communication for their transport network


----------



## crossbowman (Apr 26, 2006)

Aokromes said:


> I only have seen one good thing on this metro, usualy there is no need of pay for use it (of 80 travels 0 times i was asked for the ticket).


well you didn't write if you were one of those train jumpers... :naughty: 
Train systems lose much money because of them... :no:


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

*Two metro trains collide in Rome*

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/europe/6057876.stm


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

GENIUS LOCI said:


> I guess you've never been in Napoli metro


I've been there 2 months ago. All those things i said about Rom's metro - now i can say about the whole city of Napoli, but... The new lines are ok: MM1 and MM6 are clean and look pretty nice The funicolars as well are ok.

M6 









M1









The rest is a crap:
M4(Circumvesuviana)


















M2 (FS)









I hope, it will change - both in Napoli and in Roma


----------



## plottigat (Jan 5, 2007)

Minato ku said:


> The line 2 is an ugly suburban line


Suburban? Maybe you're talking about circumvesuviana, circumflegrea or cumana.


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

No I speak of the M2, the route is maybe not suburban but the rolling stock is. 
I also took Circumvesuviana, horrible as well.


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

ovem said:


> so what? Paris metro is much dirtier than Rome's one... I wont say anything about New York's subway...


Rome, Paris and NY metros are ugly. so what?

PS take a journey in the 14 line of Paris Metro..

PPS Paris has got 14 Metro lines, Rome has got 2..


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

plottigat said:


> Suburban? Maybe you're talking about circumvesuviana, circumflegrea or cumana.


Line 2 as works today is a passing-by and National railways still use it for long-distance trains
Once Afragola new high speed station construction will be over then line 2 will be something like Milan Passante Ferroviario working just with suburban and urban trains... not really a full metro anyway

For Circumvesuviana and Cumana... trains are old but they're going to change 'em soon (they're now testing first new trains of Circumvesuviana) and old station are all on renewal, and many have been renewed... then they're adding new stations to make some branches to become a metro service
Then there is even MetroCampaniaNordEst (MCNE), a new metroline pratically fully underground on old Alifana railway track... trains are the ones of line 1 (when line 1 ring will be completed MCNE trains will go on the ring; like Circle Line in London) and stations are clean and quite nice

Anyway: Montesanto Station (renewed) terminal of Circumflegrea and Cumana


----------



## serdar samanlı1 (Feb 20, 2008)

Are there any stations shared by metro and Trenitalia trains?


----------



## jarbury (Aug 20, 2007)

In Rome, Termini is the main Trenitalia station and is also the only point where both Line A and Line B meet. So I guess that's a yes.


----------



## serdar samanlı1 (Feb 20, 2008)

jarbury said:


> In Rome, Termini is the main Trenitalia station and is also the only point where both Line A and Line B meet. So I guess that's a yes.


I meant, Metro and Trenitalia sharing the same track


----------



## Coccodrillo (Sep 30, 2005)

The same track no - only London Underground do it.

Even shared platforms are not common.

(strange exception: in Barcelona, somewhere in the city centre, there is a track link between RENFE and Metro line 1)


----------



## Captain Obvious (Sep 13, 2002)

I enjoy seeing those pictures. I went to several of those stations when I visited. Good memories.

But sadly, I have to agree with many of the previous posters. Rome's metro is somewhat gross and unimpressive for such an otherwise grand city.


----------



## jarbury (Aug 20, 2007)

I found Line A to be pretty clean & modern throughout. Certainly the rolling stock was good quality, similar to that in Barcelona. Line B is a mess, but I'm guessing that line will get new rolling stock fairly soon as well.


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

Coccodrillo said:


> ...
> (strange exception: in Barcelona, somewhere in the city centre, there is a track link between RENFE and Metro line 1)


In Plaça Catalunya metro and train station, but that track link is only used to carry new metro trains from the train factory to the line 1 of the metro, through railway system.
:dunno:


----------



## serdar samanlı1 (Feb 20, 2008)

Coccodrillo said:


> The same track no - only London Underground do it.
> 
> Even shared platforms are not common.
> 
> (strange exception: in Barcelona, somewhere in the city centre, there is a track link between RENFE and Metro line 1)


Berlin U-Bahn shares tracks with S-Bahn as far as I know.


----------



## serdar samanlı1 (Feb 20, 2008)

Could you please send pics of Poman trams?


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

serdar samanlı;26674870 said:


> Berlin U-Bahn shares tracks with S-Bahn as far as I know.


No they don't, those are two separate systems


----------



## plottigat (Jan 5, 2007)

Pics from the italian thread



Schiphol said:


> *LINEA C*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Thelème said:


> Line C - Malatesta
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## urgel23 (Aug 24, 2004)

http://www.cityrailtransit.com


----------



## XIX (Nov 1, 2006)

Line C will be the third line of the metro system of Rome, central Italy. It will be the first fully automated line in the city.

The line is currently under construction, and the first part is scheduled to open by 2011. The line reuses part of the old Rome-Pantano railway, a light railroad that is the last remaining part of the old Rome and Fiuggi Rail Road.

From August 2006 onwards archeological investigations took place before construction could start. The first construction sites opened in March 2007, on Piazza Roberto Malatesta, to construct Malatesta station. Lodi station followed one month later.

In May 2008 two Tunnel Boring Machines were set up at Giardinetti, and two months later the old Rome-Pantano railway was truncated at Giardinetti to allow restructuring of the old surface line, which will form part of the new metro. This stretch is scheduled to open in 2011 (Pantano-Centocelle), and to be extended to Piazza Lodi in 2012. The part of the line that crosses the city centre will then be opened up to Clodio-Mazzini in 2015, and further extensions could be operating by 2017.

The route is about 34.5 kilometers (21 mi) long, of which 17.6 kilometers (11 mi) underground, and the rest in the open air.

Originally the two planned termini were Pantano (a frazione of the comune of Monte Compatri) in the east and Clodio-Mazzini in the north, but in March 2007, a northward extension along the Via Cassia was announced, with nine more stations up to Grottarossa. A depot is under construction at Graniti. The line will cross Line A at San Giovanni and at Ottaviano-San Pietro-Musei Vaticani, and Line B at Colosseo. At the Colosseo stop a public museum will be constructed in the station to display archeological material that was activated during construction.

From wikipedia


----------



## hoosier (Apr 11, 2007)

Good news. Rome needs a bigger metro network.


----------



## XIX (Nov 1, 2006)

*ROME: Line B1 u/c*








​ 
Line B1 is a diramation of the existent Line B.

*Branch 1:*
Length: 5.000 m 
Stations: 4 (Bologna - Annibaliano - Libia/Gondar - Conca D'Oro - Jonio) 
Currently U/C
Construction started on October 2005 and the stretch will be opened on 2011 (Bologna-Conca D'Oro) and 2013 Conca D'Oro - Jonio)


----------



## XIX (Nov 1, 2006)

^^The cancellation of "Chiesa Nuova" station isn't confirmed yet, but is true there are a lot of problems for that station. 
Is still visible on the official map in the official site. At the moment the only one station officially cancelled is "Argentina", between "Chiesa Nuova" and "Venezia"


----------



## nastyathenian (Jun 17, 2006)

If this gentleman is right, the center of Rome will never be served by line C.






He believes that line C won’t be able to pass under the historic center. Even if it does, it will be without stops between the Colosseum and the Vatican. hno:

The worst news is that the cost of the project will jump to 5,000,000,000 euros. :nuts:


----------



## XIX (Nov 1, 2006)

^^That's not true. The cost is about 3,5 milliard of euros.

It is just propaganda made by a committee that are opposing at metro C. They only tell half-truths.

They have their ideas, but is the opposite that say the technicians, engineers and experts


----------



## Jamuary (Jul 11, 2009)




----------



## kenpachi (Nov 14, 2009)

That video is a bunch of BS! Don't trust Metro C haters, believe only in this forum members and Roma Metropolitane for reliable information.


----------



## Mirage52 (Aug 17, 2010)

I might be getting ahead of myself, but isn't there a D line in the works, too?

EDIT: Ooops...I saw it on the map on page 1. When is that scheduled to open?

When I was in Rome in 2007, I was surprised how compact the city center was...and how 2 lines were OK for getting around. However I am sure people who live outside of Rome would disagree...


----------



## XIX (Nov 1, 2006)

Line D is planned but not yet in construction. And maybe, the actual mayor wants to change the route projected avoiding the city center, turning around it...

Lines A and B are insufficient for serving all the city, and actually in the rush hours the central paths of both lines are always overcrowded. Line C, and in future, the D, were projected for decongesting the lines A and B.


----------



## KingNick (Sep 23, 2010)

It's really about time to open up Linea C. So far public transport in Rome is a disgrace.


----------



## XIX (Nov 1, 2006)

October 2010

*Line C:*

Pigneto station









Malatesta station









Teano station









Gardenie station









Parco di Centocelle station









Alessandrino station









Torre Spaccata station









Giglioli station









Giardinetti station









Torrenova station









Torre Gaia station









Grotte Celoni station









Fontana Candida station
http://www.romametropolitane.it/foto%20Cantieri/Linea%20C/800x600/18.jpg

Borghesiana station









Graniti deposit









http://www.romametropolitane.it/articolo.asp?CodMenu=245&CodArt=246


----------



## tool2106 (Sep 24, 2009)

It's about time to take this thread up to date. It will take a while but it will be worth it !


----------



## tool2106 (Sep 24, 2009)

Ok let's start from Termini (as today the only subway interchange station) renovation works.

Major structural works consist in:

Substitution of all the automatic escalators due to the reaching of the maximum working span of thirty years
Installation of sixteen brand new automatic escalator to complete the automation of all stairways.
Installation of four new lifts joining the platforms land the entrance
Digging a brand new air refreshing well and a brand new exit from the A Line platforms
A brand new glass terrace leaning over the B Line platforms
Digging a brand new tunnel joining the two B Line platforms

Major aesthetic works consist in:

Cleaning all the B Line walking surfaces and ceilngs
Installing brand new lights along the B line platforms
Substitution of all the walking surfaces in the A Line ares
Installing bran new wall claddings and brand new ceilings


Works started in spring 2010 and according to the schedule are due to finish within the end of 2012.

Most pics source is Roma Metropolitane official website:


http://www.romametropolitane.it/foto%20Cantieri/NDT/800x600/01.jpg









Digging room for a brand new elevator:
http://www.romametropolitane.it/foto%20Cantieri/NDT/800x600/03.jpg


----------



## tool2106 (Sep 24, 2009)

On the very right you can see the brand new glass terrace leaning over the B line platforms:

http://www.romametropolitane.it/foto%20Cantieri/NDT/800x600/04.jpg









Brand new ground surfaces and fire exinguishing pipelines in the A line platforms
http://www.romametropolitane.it/foto%20Cantieri/NDT/800x600/05.jpg


----------



## tool2106 (Sep 24, 2009)

I forgot to mention that all pics were shot in July 2011.

Digging the new air refreshing well:

http://www.romametropolitane.it/foto%20Cantieri/NDT/800x600/07.jpg









Demolition of the old concrete stairway and upcoming installation of two automatic esclators:

http://www.romametropolitane.it/foto%20Cantieri/NDT/800x600/08.jpg


----------



## tool2106 (Sep 24, 2009)

We definetely need brand new ceilings and claddings 

http://www.romametropolitane.it/foto%20Cantieri/NDT/800x600/10.jpg









Digging the brand new tunnel:

http://www.romametropolitane.it/foto%20Cantieri/NDT/800x600/13.jpg


----------



## tool2106 (Sep 24, 2009)

Within the end of 2011 will be completed the new B line branch named _*B1*_ starting from Bologna station and including three brand new station in the north-eastern area of Rome: 

Sant'Agnese / Annibaliano
Libia-Gondar
Conca D'Oro

Within the end of 2012 will be added of more stop: Jonio, due to become the future interchange station between the _B line_ and the scheduled _*D line*_.










Here are some pics of the in progress works, still shot in July 2011 and still published on RomaMetropolitane official websiste.

Annibaliano Square:
http://www.romametropolitane.it/foto%20Cantieri/Linea%20B1/800x600/01.jpg









Libia station street level:
http://www.romametropolitane.it/foto%20Cantieri/Linea%20B1/800x600/02.jpg


----------



## tool2106 (Sep 24, 2009)

Jonio station. The TBM was halted about three hundred meters after Conca D'oro station waiting for the the completion of Jonio concrete "box".

http://www.romametropolitane.it/foto%20Cantieri/Linea%20B1/800x600/04.jpg









The future TBM exit well still in Jonio station area:

http://www.romametropolitane.it/foto%20Cantieri/Linea%20B1/800x600/05.jpg


----------



## tool2106 (Sep 24, 2009)

Actually the most important works in progress are the ones regarding the brand new _*C subway line*_.

This is the planned complete course, extending from the south-eastern border fo Rome municipality to north western part, near the tribunal:

http://www.metrocspa.it/images/progetto/tracciato_big.jpg


----------



## tool2106 (Sep 24, 2009)

As today works in progress regard _*T4, T5, T6A and T7*_ spans. 

_*T1,T2 and T3 *_spans have received major delays due to the lack of money and to archeological straits.

The first spans, from MonteCompatri/Pantano to Parco di Centocell stations are scheduled to open to public service in spring 2012.

Here are some pics directly from MetroC SpA official websiste.

Most pics were shot in September 2011.


Torre Spaccata station:

http://www.metrocspa.it/upload/1292011162008torrespaccata.jpg










Giardinetti station:

http://www.metrocspa.it/upload/1292011161720giardinetti.jpg










Torre Maura station:
http://www.metrocspa.it/upload/1292011161753torremaura2.jpg


----------



## Skyscraper87 (Jun 16, 2009)

Good job, Tool...
Anyway...don't forget to say there are "movements" on via dei Fori Imperiali, not far from the Colosseo...in a near future it'll become a real construction site for the new subway station!


----------



## tool2106 (Sep 24, 2009)

Grotte Celoni station:

http://www.metrocspa.it/upload/1292011164533grotteceloni3.jpg










Torre Angela station:

http://www.metrocspa.it/upload/1292011164133torreangela.jpg


----------



## WC_EEND (Jan 31, 2011)

I find it interesting that Rome uses overhead wires as power source for the subway trains as opposed to the much more common third rail. Is there a specific reason for this?


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

Safer in case of people falling on the rails

That was a common choice for metro in Italy which have very high safety standards (for istance all the tunnels got emergency platform for passengers evacuation. In that way you have to build wider tunnel, and consequently aerial supply is not an extra cost)
I think that among the traditional metro lines only M1 in Milan got a third rail

Anyway the modern metro lines, built or under construction in Italy with platform doors, all have third rail supply (Turin, Metro C in Rome, Brescia Metro, Milan M4 and M5)


----------



## XIX (Nov 1, 2006)

> Anyway the modern metro lines, built or under construction in Italy with platform doors, all have third rail supply (Turin, *Metro C in Rome*, Brescia Metro, Milan M4 and M5)


^^Nope, metro C will have overhead wires 


















http://www.metrocspa.it/t-dett.asp?id=346&page=2&t=21


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

I didn't know... I wonder if this choice is due to the fact that part of the stretch is on a dismissed railway (Roma Pantano) which already had aerial supply.


----------



## XIX (Nov 1, 2006)

^^I don't think, because the old railway track was completely demolished and later built the metro track.


----------



## Boldro (Apr 22, 2012)

This City needs a revolution about Public Transport. I went in London last June and I noted the differences beetween London and Rome about public transpor's efficiency. I'm been living in Rome since I birth and I know very well how the Public Transport is organized. We have only two underground lines and the city centre is paralyzed by the traffic. Nobody uses the cycle beacuse there aren't cycle track and the buses are very old and polluted, but above all they are always late! Many Romans uses their cars such as the public transport and I can undertand them! When I arrived in London everything was different! I saw clean and on time buses, many lines of underground and not so many cars like in Rome! Londoners needn't a car. I hope Rome invest in the Public Transport to increase the quality of ours lifes, for this cause I think we should build more 2 lines of Underground to free our city by the cars!


----------



## XIX (Nov 1, 2006)

Last week tram line 3 was been partially reactivated between Piramide and Thorvaldsen, after 7 years which was replaced by bus






Photos


----------



## Da18be (Jul 17, 2012)

Lodi station


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Alessandrino station


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Pigneto station


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Torre Maura station 


Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Torre Gaia station


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Finocchio station 


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Luca111-_ (Dec 10, 2011)

I noticed that some stations like Finocchio are completed. When will be line C open?


----------



## FeFe10 (Oct 18, 2011)

who knows.. it's possible next spring.. i hope.. anyway, the mayor said next january, but i don't think so..


----------



## nastyathenian (Jun 17, 2006)

Luca111-_ said:


> I noticed that some stations like Finocchio are completed.


Who had the idea to name that station "Finocchio"? :lol:


----------



## Suburbanist (Dec 25, 2009)

Boldro said:


> This City needs a revolution about Public Transport. I went in London last June and I noted the differences beetween London and Rome about public transpor's efficiency. I'm been living in Rome since I birth and I know very well how the Public Transport is organized. We have only two underground lines and the city centre is paralyzed by the traffic. Nobody uses the cycle beacuse there aren't cycle track and the buses are very old and polluted, but above all they are always late! Many Romans uses their cars such as the public transport and I can undertand them! When I arrived in London everything was different! I saw clean and on time buses, many lines of underground and not so many cars like in Rome! Londoners needn't a car. I hope Rome invest in the Public Transport to increase the quality of ours lifes, for this cause I think we should build more 2 lines of Underground to free our city by the cars!


Roman weather is significantly harsher for cyclists than that of London. Moreover, the city is hilly. Bicycles are not really an option for many people.


----------



## Luca111-_ (Dec 10, 2011)

nastyathenian said:


> Who had the idea to name that station "Finocchio"? :lol:


I thought about that too. :lol:
(Finocchio in Italian means "fennel" but it' s also a way to define someone silly)


----------



## XIX (Nov 1, 2006)

nastyathenian said:


> Who had the idea to name that station "Finocchio"? :lol:


The name of the station comes from the homonymous area, known in ancient times for the cultivation of fennel (Finocchio)
http://translate.google.it/translat.../wiki/Finocchio_%28borgata_di_Roma%29&act=url


----------



## marciomaco (Jan 17, 2009)

I think that a good idea was to merge tram lines 2 and 8 in only one. I don't know if that's possible, maybe the route could go by Piazza del Popolo, Via del Corso and Via del Plesbicito. Is it impossible to do it? Tell me, romans xD


----------



## narkelion (Sep 28, 2012)

It's possible, but there's no money to do it. :lol:

Some updates:
Line C, strech Pantano - Centocelle:

Torrenova station: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=99702284&postcount=4219

Giardinetti station: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=99702670&postcount=4222

Torre Maura station: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=99703209&postcount=4223

Torre Spaccata station: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=99704021&postcount=4224

Alessandrino Station: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=99704421&postcount=4226



Then, a video, showing a train running on a bridge located after Torrenova station: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=esKDjFoXe_k

Tests have been done and they're doing them still now. The line will probably opened in September/October 2013, and Jonio station in December 2013.

Meanwhile, from Argentina (tram 8 terminus) to Piazza Venezia they're building tram rails, to modify line 8. From Casaletto to Venezia (instead of Argentina).

This job will be done to extend the line to Termini station via Via Cavour.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Tram 8 from Argentina to Venezia will run via Via Florida and Via delle Botteghe Oscure or via Via del Plebescito?

Is Argentina-Termini extension opening all at once, or Argentina-Venezia followed by Venezia-Termini?


----------



## narkelion (Sep 28, 2012)

Woonsocket54 said:


> Tram 8 from Argentina to Venezia will run via Via Florida and Via delle Botteghe Oscure or via Via del Plebescito?
> 
> Is Argentina-Termini extension opening all at once, or Argentina-Venezia followed by Venezia-Termini?


Argentina - Venezia will run via Via delle Botteghe Oscure. 

Venezia - Termini is not scheduled yet. But it's on the "Rapporto Ferrotranviario 1.0", which is something in which all the lines and the next extensions are written.

So, sooner or later, Venezia - Termini will work. We do not know when, though.:bash:


----------



## XIX (Nov 1, 2006)

Tram 8 extension will run via Via Florida and Via delle Botteghe Oscure, until Piazza San Marco, at the beginning of Piazza Venezia.










At the moment is not expected the extension Venezia-Termini.


----------



## arctic_carlos (Dec 28, 2007)

So that means that the current tram stop in Largo di Torre Argentina will be removed and replaced by a new one a few metres behind, in Largo Arenula, before the line turns to Via Florida?

I understand that Via delle Botteghe Oscure is better for the tram than Via del Plebiscito, but it's sad that the current terminus of the line will disappear, since it's closer to the Pantheon and Piazza Navona...

I thought the idea was to reach Termini via Via Nazionale instead of using Via Cavour. The old proposal made more sense, since Via Cavour already has metro service, while Via Nazionale doesn't.


----------



## narkelion (Sep 28, 2012)

arctic_carlos said:


> So that means that the current tram stop in Largo di Torre Argentina will be removed and replaced by a new one a few metres behind, in Largo Arenula, before the line turns to Via Florida?
> 
> I understand that Via delle Botteghe Oscure is better for the tram than Via del Plebiscito, but it's sad that the current terminus of the line will disappear, since it's closer to the Pantheon and Piazza Navona...
> 
> I thought the idea was to reach Termini via Via Nazionale instead of using Via Cavour. The old proposal made more sense, since Via Cavour already has metro service, while Via Nazionale doesn't.


You're right. Where now there's the terminus, there will be a large footpath,in front of the theatre. The stop will be a few meters before turning right in Via Florida, as you said.

Actually, a quite old proposal, called TVA (Termini - Vaticano - Aurelia), dating back to 1997 (for the Jubilee of 2000) was to build a tram between Termini and via Aurelia (behind the Vatican) going through via Nazionale, via del Plebiscito, corso Vittorio Emanuele, and Piazza di Porta Cavalleggeri.
But then the project stopped, because they haven't got enough time (and probably enough money). In fact they were building the P.A.S.A. tunnel (Principe Amedeo Savoia Aosta).

TVA is also something that in the "good old days" was there. It has been dismantled in the forties.


----------



## XIX (Nov 1, 2006)

^^The TVA will run between Cornelia and Termini, along Via Gregorio VII, to Cornelia (Giureconsulti), and a branch for Piazza Risorgimento.










An architect said to me that one of the problem of TVA is "Via Gregorio VII", where for building for TVA tram track, on the existing busway, They will have to cut all the big pines along the street


----------



## arctic_carlos (Dec 28, 2007)

That would be awesome. If they decided to build the TVA, it would be the backbone of Rome's tram system, with a huge increase of interoperability among the different lines that have its terminus in Risorgimento, Termini and Argentina.

Moreover, it could be a way of saving money, since metro line C could run as an express line between Venezia and Risorgimento, providing an easy transfer to the tram in these two stations for those going to the historic centre. Therefore, it wouldn't be necessary to build intermediate metro stations in that delicate area, where they are going to be really expensive due to its depth and the archeological findings.

Is there any real proposal to do it?


----------



## narkelion (Sep 28, 2012)

No, not any more. ATAC (the transport society, like TFL in London, MTA in NY, BVG in Berlin) published what is called "Rapporto Ferrotranviario", in which you can find lines and projects to be done in the future, before thinking to new ones.

TVA isn't there. Although line D, C and extension of A and B are there.


----------



## XIX (Nov 1, 2006)

^^There is a part of the TVA tramway in the "Rapporto ferrotranviario", from Cornelia to "Lungotevere". After that, the hypothesis is to get through the Lungotevere (instead of "Corso Vittorio Emanuele") up to "Via Arenula", and link it with the existing tram track for Largo Argentina
http://www.comune.roma.it/PCR/resources/cms/documents/Ferrotranviario_slide.pdf


----------



## XIX (Nov 1, 2006)

Line C, february 2013:


San Giovanni station









Lodi station









Pigneto station









Malatesta station









Teano station









Mirti station









Parco di Centocelle station









Alessandrino station









Torre Spaccata station









Torre Maura station









Giardinetti station









Torrenova station









Graniti station









http://www.romametropolitane.it/articolo.asp?CodMenu=245&CodArt=246


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

^^ That looks a little bit better than the brand new line 5 in Milano.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Line C is taking forever to build . . . maybe it will open for revenue service three popes from now.


----------



## :jax: (Sep 28, 2007)

It does, though if there is a city where tunnelling would be slow, it would have to be Rome (don't know if archaeology has been the issue in this case).


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

And this line goes under the Colosseum and the Imperial Forum... :shifty:


----------



## city_thing (May 25, 2006)

I saw that The Vatican has its own train station - can you actually catch a train there, or is it just for Vatican official to use (similar to the platform at one Tokyo station just for the Imperial family to use)?

Does the pope get his own train too, to go along with his funny car?


----------



## XIX (Nov 1, 2006)

^^Yes, is just for official use
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rail_transport_in_Vatican_City


----------



## timo9 (Oct 24, 2008)

^^


----------



## .dibilele. (Dec 11, 2012)

*Line C*, 18th June 2013

*Giardinetti Station*








































































































































*Torre Maura Station*






























































































































































































*Torre Spaccata Station*

























































































































































































































*Alessandrino Station*


----------



## Boldro (Apr 22, 2012)

The new Italian Government has decided to finance another track of "Linea C": from Colosseum-Imperial Forum to Venezia Square. But the financing will be provided only if the track Pantano-Centocelle would open by October 2013. In this track there are some works about security field to finish. Are they going to make it?

This is the article explaines the clause

See you


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

^^ easy enough and free. A commitment without risk.


----------



## Marleon1 (Dec 9, 2012)

Boldro said:


> The new Italian Government has decided to finance another track of "Linea C": from Colosseum-Imperial Forum to Venezia Square. But the financing will be provided only if the track Pantano-Centocelle would open by October 2013. In this track there are some works about security field to finish. Are they going to make it?
> 
> This is the article explaines the clause
> 
> See you


Conditions to obtain the financing from the Italian Government are actually changed. The sum of 300 millions, in order to finance the track Colosseum-Venezia, will be offered if:

- The definitive project of Venezia square station will be subjected to CIPE by 30 October 2013
- The pre-exercise of the track Pantano-Centocelle will start by 15 December 2013


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

Upon its completion/opening, Line C of the Rome Metro will be served by 30 AnsaldoBreda driverless metro convoys.


----------



## SirAce (Mar 16, 2008)

Marleon1 said:


> Conditions to obtain the financing from the Italian Government are actually changed. The sum of 300 millions, in order to finance the track Colosseum-Venezia, will be offered if:
> 
> - The definitive project of Venezia square station will be subjected to CIPE by 30 October 2013
> - The pre-exercise of the track Pantano-Centocelle will start by 15 December 2013


Actually it seems they finally secured Venezia station realization.
Last January article related.

http://www.metroxroma.it/2014/01/li...progetto-ancora-rischio-ritardi-per-la-metro/

Related to the ongoing building sites, here are some new pics on Metro C stations, May update. 

http://www.romametropolitane.it/articolo.asp?CodMenu=245&CodArt=246

These pics are only showing the stations between Mirti and Fori Imperiali, still in construction. The others are completed and will be opened in early autumn. So they say.

Below every pic, you can find the links for watching other pics dated on April.

Fori Imperiali - Colosseo








http://www.metrocspa.it/upload/1542014113449FORIIMPERIALI.pdf

Amba Aradam - Ipponio








http://www.metrocspa.it/upload/1542014113422AMBAARADAM.pdf

San Giovanni








http://www.metrocspa.it/upload/1742014110359sangiovanni.pdf

Lodi








http://www.metrocspa.it/upload/1742014110439lodi.pdf

Pigneto








http://www.metrocspa.it/upload/1742014110504pigneto.pdf

Malatesta








http://www.metrocspa.it/upload/1742014114107malatesta.pdf

Teano








http://www.metrocspa.it/upload/1542014121822teano.pdf

Gardenie








http://www.metrocspa.it/upload/1542014120628gardenie.pdf

Mirti








http://www.metrocspa.it/upload/1542014121611mirti.pdf

I remind some "deadlines" on the metro C completion.

Stations from Pantano to Centocelle are completed and will open to the passengers by next autumn 2014.
Stations from Mirti to Lodi will be completed by 20 August 2014 and opened to the passengers by next autumn 2014.
Station San Giovanni will be completed by 31st December 2015 and opened in early 2016.
Stations Amba Aradam and Fori Imperiali will be completed by 22nd September 2020 and opened (I guess) by the end of the same year.
On Venezia station no one knows yet. Hopefully will be finished in 2021 or 2022.
No news related to the further stations. We romans hope that will be realized for 2025 Jubilee but those are really difficult desires to be fulfilled...


----------



## SirAce (Mar 16, 2008)

Here are some info on the B1 line, almost completed since 2012.

http://www.romametropolitane.it/articolo.asp?CodMenu=245&CodArt=248

Stazione Annibaliano parking and public garden (completed)









Stazione Conca d'Oro parking and public garden (almost completed)

















Stazione Jonio Shopping mall (to be completed in late summer and opened in early autumn)









Stazione Jonio parking (to be completed in late summer and opened in early autumn)

















Stazione Jonio (to be completed in late summer and opened in early autumn)


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

Dooie_Amsterdammert said:


> No numbers yet?
> too bad..
> But as you mentioned, hotspots, hotspots.. So A ridership of approx. 1.5million A day is quite feasible?


On that station alone? I don't think so...
The whole Roman metro network is not as developed as to reach those numbers, I'm afraid...


----------



## SirAce (Mar 16, 2008)

Dooie_Amsterdammert said:


> No numbers yet?
> too bad..
> But as you mentioned, hotspots, hotspots.. So A ridership of approx. 1.5million A day is quite feasible?


Well, Termini Railway Station makes a daily ridership of almost 500.000 passengers (for trains only, no subways) and it's the second busiest station of Europe after Paris Gare du Nord.

The two Roman subways intersect in Rome Termini and they together make a daily ridership of 750/800.000 passengers. Let's say that at least 3/5 of them pass through Termini daily. 
So other 450/480.000 passengers in Termini.

Colosseo/Fori Imperiali with C Line finished at least until Clodio will become probably the second busiest station of the network but, in my opinion, in a much smaller scale than Termini. I think 300/350.000 passengers daily will be a probable number.

Surely, with C Line complete, the overall number of passengers will increase to reach at least the million passengers daily.

Unfortunately I couldn't find any official number, sorry.


----------



## Dooie_Amsterdammert (Feb 14, 2014)

FeFe10 said:


> No subway line to Fiumicino. There's a regional railways service: FL1 line. It runs about every 15 mins from Monday to Saturday and 30 mins on Sundays and non-working days. It costs 8 € and it brings to Trastevere, Ostiense, Tuscolana and Tiburtina stations.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/FR1_(Lazio_regional_railways)
> In this page the line is called "FR" that stand for "ferrovia regionale" (regional railway), the old name of the regional services that now is changed in "FL", "ferrovia locale" (local train).
> ...


Good to know if I ever visit Rome again, thank you.
Also nice of you to give A detailed explaination of the railservice between Fiumicino and Rome.



FeFe10 said:


> There's no railway service to Ciampino Airport, just regional busses lines from Anagnina subway station and Ciampino railway station. You can also take a private bus like Terravision from Termini.


Also good to know, thank you.




437.001 said:


> On that station alone? I don't think so...
> The whole Roman metro network is not as developed as to reach those numbers, I'm afraid...


I meant the line as A whole, not just one station.




SirAce said:


> Well, Termini Railway Station makes a daily ridership of almost 500.000 passengers (for trains only, no subways) and it's the second busiest station of Europe after Paris Gare du Nord.


Oke, didn't know that



SirAce said:


> The two Roman subways intersect in Rome Termini and they together make a daily ridership of 750/800.000 passengers. Let's say that at least 3/5 of them pass through Termini daily.
> So other 450/480.000 passengers in Termini.


That's quite A few, Amsterdam Central is rather quiet in comparison.



SirAce said:


> Colosseo/Fori Imperiali with C Line finished at least until Clodio will become probably the second busiest station of the network but, in my opinion, in a much smaller scale than Termini. I think 300/350.000 passengers daily will be a probable number.


Ofcourse it's less crowded then termini, but the number of tourists will make the station quite busy during the day. 
Still busier than Amsterdam central; wikiEN (more accurate/up-to-date than Roman edition), wikiIT




SirAce said:


> Surely, with C Line complete, the overall number of passengers will increase to reach at least the million passengers daily.


Oke, my estimate was A bit too high then.



SirAce said:


> Unfortunately I couldn't find any official number, sorry.


Doesn't matter, you have made some effort to make An informative post. That is appreciated.


----------



## SirAce (Mar 16, 2008)

Surely Rome population is Hungry for Metro railways. To make it more understandable, a comparison can be more useful.

First, we should add to the counting of this limited network made by the lines A, B and half a C also the Suburban Railways _RomaNord_ (theoretically one day should become line F) and _Roma Lido_ (theoretically one day should become line E) both inside the borders of Rome Municipality. 

All these four lines, all managed by ATAC and with similar usage standard, totalize more or less 900/950.000 passengers.

Just to make a comparison, Madrid subway system, one of the biggest in the world with its 13 lines (plus 3 of light metro) arrive to 1.700.000 passengers everyday. Less than the double of Rome with 3 times bigger length of tracks.

Madrid is just a bit bigger than Rome.

Hope Rome can continue to develop its subway system, though it's so damn difficult and expensive...


----------



## Dooie_Amsterdammert (Feb 14, 2014)

SirAce said:


> Surely Rome population is Hungry for Metro railways. To make it more understandable, a comparison can be more useful.
> 
> First, we should add to the counting of this limited network made by the lines A, B and half a C also the Suburban Railways _RomaNord_ (theoretically one day should become line F) and _Roma Lido_ (theoretically one day should become line E) both inside the borders of Rome Municipality.
> 
> ...


There's no line called 'D'?
That's A bit weird.
Do lines A & B have PSD's (PlatformScreenDoors)

Concerning the number of metrolines; 4~8 flawless planned metrolines is enough for most large metropolitan area's. (even cities London or Moscow)


----------



## tunnel owl (May 19, 2013)

Dooie_Amsterdammert said:


> There's no line called 'D'?


D was always reserved for a future line, whereas the new plan for line D has nothing in common with the old plan from the 70s. This showed a tangential line D crossing B at Quintiliani and A at Numidio Quadratto, both stations are prepared for this line.

Back in the 30s, as first serious plans for Metro Rome occured line B should have been a link between Lido di Ostia and Viterbo rail-service and line A was something similar planned to what is now reality. That´s the reason why line B was builtfirst, as it derives from urban-rail-service and made a quick link to the E.U.R.. Layout was changed to connect with the new Termini-railway station. Work began under Mussolini and was finished in the 50s


----------



## Dooie_Amsterdammert (Feb 14, 2014)

tunnel owl said:


> D was always reserved for a future line, whereas the new plan for line D has nothing in common with the old plan from the 70s. ... finished in the 50s


I've read on Wikipedia, though your information is A bit more extensive than english wikipage, thank you.


----------



## SirAce (Mar 16, 2008)

Dooie_Amsterdammert said:


> There's no line called 'D'?
> That's A bit weird.


It's weird indeed. But you have to consider that both lines E and F are not totally considered subway, also because their official name is a different one and because their property is not of Municipality's but of Regional Government. 
Anyway, until 2012, line D had an approved project ready to start, but mayor Alemanno decided that was too expensive to realize a new line of metro in Rome together with C, so he put down the whole procedure. 

You can see the line D (the yellow one) in this nice map made by MetroxRoma committee. Here there is also the complete project of C line and the prosecution of lines A, B and B1.










Today situation is a bit more limited (much more limited) and here a schematic map. 
http://www.atac.roma.it/files/doc.asp?r=4









Obviously you cannot yet find line C.




Dooie_Amsterdammert said:


> Do lines A & B have PSD's (PlatformScreenDoors)


No. Only C has. Actually I never read any plan to install PSD's on lines A, B or Roma Nord or Roma Lido...


----------



## Sunfuns (Mar 26, 2012)

MrAronymous said:


> Wow. I'm usually not very impressed by Italian/Greek/Southern European subway architecture because I think it often doesn't look modern or nice enough, but these station interiors look really nice.


Have you seen the new Naples metro stations? They might not be to everyones taste, but certainly modern and flashy.


----------



## SirAce (Mar 16, 2008)

Sunfuns said:


> Have you seen the new Naples metro stations? They might not be to everyones taste, but certainly modern and flashy.


I agree. New Naples metro stations are between the most interesting and somehow beautiful stations all over the world. And the ones in construction now are also more interesting.


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

Wasn´t there a commuter rail service from Rome to Focene? :hmm:


----------



## SirAce (Mar 16, 2008)

437.001 said:


> Wasn´t there a commuter rail service from Rome to Focene? :hmm:


Focene never had a railway station facility. 
Maybe you refer to Fiumicino città, the second big seaside roman neighborhood after Ostia Lido.

Fiumicino città station was used as last stop for the FR1 line coming from Ostiense and Tiburtina. After the last Jubilee unfortunately the station lost importance in favor of Fiumicino Airport, so it was closed down in 2002 and demolished few years later.

Since then, many projects tried to connect Fiumicino città with the rest of the rail network.

After Roma Lido and FR1 (today called FL1), there is another line, the FR5 (today called FL5) that serves the whole centre north seaside area of Rome.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/FR5_(Lazio_regional_railways).

For the regional and suburban trains there is another trhead, though not much updated...
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1063971


----------



## SirAce (Mar 16, 2008)

Here is another map taken from CityRailways website that depicts Rome public transportation on railway by the end of this year (maybe first months of next one)


----------



## MrAronymous (Aug 7, 2011)

Sunfuns said:


> Have you seen the new Naples metro stations? They might not be to everyones taste, but certainly modern and flashy.


Yeah they look modern now, but I can see them age very quickly. Not really my taste. These Rome stations look more timeless.


----------



## SirAce (Mar 16, 2008)

Some (bad?) news for Roman subway.

The new AS Roma team stadium will be realized in the Tor di Valle area, already served by a station of the Roma Lido train.

The mayor decided and obtained to make realize from the private company involved in the plan a new segment of B line from the station of Magliana to... Tor di Valle! Exactly beside the Roma Lido station. This last one perhaps will be already renovated by the next three years.

Actually I feel a bit disturbed by this decision, since with some more courage, the municipality could have added to this plan a further development of the B line in order to make it reach at least Muratella FL1 station (2kms on the east) and adding a midway station, Torrino nord in a very populated area.

Anyway, this was the first proposal by the mayor Marino (lower left)










and this what will be realized according to what Marino presented officially. (thanx to Mariolka)


----------



## Napo (Dec 18, 2006)

Some new pics published on RomaMetropolitane website about Line C:

*Pigneto Station*


















*Malatesta Station*


















*Teano Station*


















*Gardenie Station*









*Lodi Station*









*Mirti Station*



















The new line will be in service the next October 11


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

^^
At last!!


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

I like this line, even better than Milan Line 5


----------



## narkelion (Sep 28, 2012)

Some photos, by me, to the ongoing works. Taken in the last few days.



narkelion said:


> Qualche immagine dei lavori MC, oggi per caso ci sono passato su tutta la tratta Lodi-Pigneto-Malatesta-Teano...
> 
> Iniziamo con *Lodi*:


----------



## narkelion (Sep 28, 2012)

Then Pigneto station:



narkelion said:


> *Pigneto*:


----------



## narkelion (Sep 28, 2012)

...



narkelion said:


> *GROTTE CELONI* (take 1)
> 
> 
> Grotte Celoni MC by narkelion, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## narkelion (Sep 28, 2012)

...



narkelion said:


> *GROTTE CELONI* (take 2)
> 
> 
> Grotte Celoni MC by narkelion, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## narkelion (Sep 28, 2012)

...



narkelion said:


> *GROTTE CELONI* (take 3)
> 
> 
> Grotte Celoni MC by narkelion, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Is Line C's train is really AnsaldoBreda's? If yes, it looks amazingly different


----------



## narkelion (Sep 28, 2012)

Yes. AnsaldoBreda special model, designed spexifically for Metro C.

It carries 1200 people and goes at 80 km/h.

Inviato da un Googlefonino usando Tapacazzo.


----------



## aenigma (Jan 19, 2013)

narkelion said:


> goes at 80 km/h.


90 km/h maximum to be precise! 

http://www.ansaldobreda.it/prodottieservice/driverless/metroromalineacdriverless


----------



## narkelion (Sep 28, 2012)

Yes, but line speed is set to 80km/h at it's maximum.


----------



## narkelion (Sep 28, 2012)

...



narkelion said:


> Credevate che avessi finito, eh?
> 
> E invece ancora mancano un bel po' di foto!
> 
> ...


----------



## narkelion (Sep 28, 2012)

...



narkelion said:


> *TORRE SPACCATA* (take 1)
> 
> 
> Torre Spaccata MC by narkelion, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## narkelion (Sep 28, 2012)

...



narkelion said:


> *TORRE SPACCATA* (take 2)
> 
> 
> Torre Spaccata MC by narkelion, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## narkelion (Sep 28, 2012)

...



narkelion said:


> *ALESSANDRINO*
> 
> Notare prima un particolare. Che vi ricorda il nodo di Termini? :lol:
> 
> ...


----------



## narkelion (Sep 28, 2012)

...



narkelion said:


> *Galleria Alessandrino lato Pantano*
> 
> 
> Scambio by narkelion, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## narkelion (Sep 28, 2012)

..



narkelion said:


> *TORRE MAURA* (take 1)
> 
> 
> Torre Maura MC by narkelion, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## narkelion (Sep 28, 2012)

...



narkelion said:


> *TORRE MAURA* (take 2)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Busfotodotnl (Mar 18, 2009)

Nice! Pantano - Centocelle is now 27 minutes, two times faster than before today. 

Sad for me i was one week too early in Rome..


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

Congrats Rome


----------



## XIX (Nov 1, 2006)

My yesterday trip on line C


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

As there is no connection to Central Rome or an other heavy transit line (Roma-Giardinetti is pretty light) for the moment, how will be the traffic of line C at the beginning?


----------



## narkelion (Sep 28, 2012)

Light, very. 

No more than 3500/4000 pphd I guess.

Inviato da un Googlefonino usando Tapacazzo.


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

Thank you.
How many passengers per day are expected when the line will be completed? (By completed I mean with full connection with the rest of the network and access to central Rome)


----------



## narkelion (Sep 28, 2012)

Minato ku said:


> Thank you.
> How many passengers per day are expected when the line will be completed? (By completed I mean with full connection with the rest of the network and access to central Rome)


Frequency should be 3' in the central branch, that means 24'000pphd. 

But the line can work with 90" frequency, that means 42'000pphd (max capacity).

Speaking of daily usage, probably around 330'000 people per day, with the C line reaching Fori Imperiali/Colosseo.

If the C arrives at Ottaviano, or Clodio, that usage will raise to 400/500'000.


----------



## SirAce (Mar 16, 2008)

Thanks to isoA4, we have the new pics from Jonio, last station (for now) of the B1 line branch. I hope those will be the final pics before the next opening in early 2015.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=118972487&postcount=12019



isoA4 said:


> mentre tutti hanno gli occhi puntati sulla C, piccolo aggiornamento sulla stazione Jonio:
> 
> vista panoramica generale:
> 
> ...


----------



## jozeck (Oct 6, 2006)

Hello, can anyone tell me what is present development cost of existing part of C line?


----------



## narkelion (Sep 28, 2012)

jozeck said:


> Hello, can anyone tell me what is present development cost of existing part of C line?


Yes.

It costed 1,88 Billions €.

For the whole actual line, from Pantano to Colosseo, the cost is 2,97 billions €.



> I COSTI DI REALIZZAZIONE
> solo alcuni dati:
> 
> - L’importo contabilizzato per la parte d’opera ad oggi realizzata è pari a *1,88 miliardi di euro*.
> ...


----------



## SirAce (Mar 16, 2008)

Finally the first pic of the Atrium of Jonio B1 Station and two pics of the rooftop up on the parking that should become a garden.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=119294845&postcount=12152



SirAce said:


> Comunque sul notiziario fotografico sulla B1 nessuno ha postato questa meravigliosa foto!!! Finalmente la prima foto in cui si vede l'atrio della stazione Jonio!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


From Romametropolitane website.


----------



## SirAce (Mar 16, 2008)

New pics updated to last November from Metro C website http://www.metrocspa.it/t-dett.asp?id=1139&page=1&t=18

San Giovanni is expected to open in early 2016 while the others are almost completed and are expected to be opened by next spring 2015.

*San Giovanni
*



























*Lodi*



















*Pigneto*




























*Malatesta*


----------



## SirAce (Mar 16, 2008)

Other pics of the other stations building sites for the C line. Also these are coming from last end of November.
In my opinion the design quality of squares and public spaces it's really disappointing. A lost occasion for these suburban areas... 

http://www.metrocspa.it/t.asp?t=19

*Teano*




























*Mirti*





































*Gardenie*


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Aren't the squares still a work in progress, though?


----------



## SirAce (Mar 16, 2008)

Svartmetall said:


> Aren't the squares still a work in progress, though?


Well, that's true, but the final result will not be much different. Probably some more trees.
Anyhow there was not a real will to create places for aggregation for the interested areas and the overall design is not really amazing. Maybe Teano and Pigneto are a bit better than the Gardenie and Mirti. Malatesta so so...

That was a great occasion to reduce the space of cars and to create good architecture. Basically they just created roundabouts with most of the accesses in the middle of the squares...


----------



## Suburbanist (Dec 25, 2009)

SirAce said:


> That was a great occasion to* reduce the space of cars* and to create good architecture.


:bash:
.
:mad2:

It is not like Roma has excessive space for cars, or as if traffic is a breeze and streets are empty.


----------



## Silly_Walks (Aug 23, 2010)

Suburbanist said:


> or as if traffic is a breeze and streets are empty.


Good reason to get rid of some more cars, then. :lol:


----------



## SirAce (Mar 16, 2008)

Suburbanist said:


> :bash:
> .
> :mad2:
> 
> It is not like Roma has excessive space for cars, or as if traffic is a breeze and streets are empty.


https://www.google.com/search?q=mac...=D52aVODUJofLygPN9ILgCw&ved=0CAcQ_AUoAg&dpr=2

Cars parked illegally in double lanes are the first reason for the monster traffic of the city. Moreover the streets are not empty because Rome has the highest rate of cars/person in Europe and one of the first in the world. And cars can basically go almost everywhere and pay ridiculously low fares for public parking even in the city center.

Reducing the possibility of parking in double lane IS the FIRST thing to do to reduce traffic jam in Rome. And it's possible to accomplish such a result in four ways:
- rising prices of public parkings to make public transport more convenient to use.
- reducing the size of streets in a way to make impossible for cars to park in double (or triple) lane.
- creating and enhancing pedestrian areas wherever is possible, also in suburban areas.
- creating and enhancing dedicated lanes only for public transit.

Accomplishing these four steps will be the first way to reduce traffic and also pollution in the city, first cause of marble monuments deterioration.

EDIT: the reason for I'm so pissed for the new squares in Rome is that they are designed for cars and not for people. Cars that will be allowed, due the excessive largeness of the streets, to park in double lane and stuck the poor buses in the consequent traffic. Moreover, these new squares are really poorly designed with almost no green or coverings to create shade in the sunny and hot roman summers.


----------



## Suburbanist (Dec 25, 2009)

^^ This argument is crazy.

If double parking is a problem, you fine double-parked cars, even with cameras to help, instead of narrowing roads to take away 1 traffic lane :bash: 

This is like saying that if fare evasion on a subway line is a problem, the line should be closed (instead of payment enforcement be improved).

You also write as if car traffic was necessarily a bad thing, like a form of crime.

Of course the city should build more subway lines, many more indeed, to provide alternatives, but there is no need for a war on cars and harsh ZTL provisions outside historical (before 1800 AD) zones.


----------



## SirAce (Mar 16, 2008)

Well, I appreciate your idea of how traffic in Rome should be solved. It's basically the same one promoted by the last 25 years of Roman Municipality Administrations. 
But it didn't work. For many reasons.



Suburbanist said:


> ^^ This argument is crazy.
> 
> If double parking is a problem, you fine double-parked cars, even with cameras to help, instead of narrowing roads to take away 1 traffic lane :bash:


Almost every road large enough in Rome has double lane parked cars. Most of them just stop for few minutes. But those few minutes are enough to slow drastically the traffic and in particular the public transit buses. It's virtually impossible to fine all of those cars. There are thousands. Many more than the number of policemen you can have in the streets. Now there is an experimentation with cameras mounted upon police cars. Maybe that's a solution. But still they can't be everywhere.



Suburbanist said:


> This is like saying that if fare evasion on a subway line is a problem, the line should be closed (instead of payment enforcement be improved).


Well, not really. It's more like to say that if fare evasion on subway it is a problem then we start to use iron gates like in New York subways to avoid more people to enter with just one ticket. Exactly like they are doing now in Rome. Forcing people to enter one by one and only through ticket. Now many people are jumping the gates. So, for the cars to avoid double lane parking we force cars to pass or park only on the proper lane.



Suburbanist said:


> You also write as if car traffic was necessarily a bad thing, like a form of crime.


Car traffic jam IT IS a bad thing. No discussions about that. And most of this traffic jam is helped by a bad street size design. That's it. In most of the countries I've have visited in the last 10 years I could see that they are developing the same system of street size reduction. Reducing the possibility to block the traffic wherever is possible and that's also the solution used recently in Rome. Unfortunately not in the quoted cases for C line new squares. 



Suburbanist said:


> Of course the city should build more subway lines, many more indeed, to provide alternatives, but there is no need for a war on cars and harsh ZTL provisions outside historical (before 1800 AD) zones.


Honestly I believe that we shouldn't think about more or less historic neighbourhoods. We should try to improve the quality of life also for pedestrian wherever is possible. In particular in areas now served by subway.


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

Suburbanist said:


> ^^ This argument is crazy.
> 
> If double parking is a problem, you fine double-parked cars, even with cameras to help, instead of narrowing roads to take away 1 traffic lane :bash:
> 
> ...


Don't panic. Rome is no Sâo Paulo. Sâo Paulo wishes it had the traffic jams Rome has (and that's saying something).

On the other hand, talking archaeology, Rome, even outside the Mura Aureliana (the city walls), does have archaeological stuff, although not as much as inside the walls. So no Roman quarter is archeology-free.
It's Rome. You can't help it. Born Roman, born patient. :dunno:

At least they now have the line C and the new extension of line B.1 will come quite soon.


----------



## Suburbanist (Dec 25, 2009)

I have ideas for a couple structures modeled as a _sopraelevata_, but I'm afraid my suggestions would not be very popular, since there is a general hysteria against elevated expressways, even out of the old wall perimeter.


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

^^
Leave that for Sâo Paulo or Tokyo.


----------



## SirAce (Mar 16, 2008)

Suburbanist said:


> I have ideas for a couple structures modeled as a _sopraelevata_, but I'm afraid my suggestions would not be very popular, since there is a general hysteria against elevated expressways, even out of the old wall perimeter.


In this last period I live in Tokyo where Sopraelevate are quite common. Anyway Tokyo is a much less degraded city than Rome and Sopraelevate there are not places of urban horror as the roman actual ones.

On the other hand there is a plan to complete sooner or later a light-railway in the eastern suburban area of Rome that is partially over elevated, like Sopraelevata style.

It's the MetroTram (premetrò basically) Saxa Rubra-Laurentina. Unfortunately only few sections were realized in the early nineties and now lie abandoned. Most of population of the interested areas is fighting to obtain the completion of this terribly important infrastructure...

This is the planned line.









This is one the realized sections.









And some pics showing the state of decay.


















Some more info here (sorry only in Italian)
http://www.impossibleliving.com/italy/lazio/rome/linea-tram-t3/


----------



## SirAce (Mar 16, 2008)

437.001 said:


> Don't panic. Rome is no Sâo Paulo. Sâo Paulo wishes it had the traffic jams Rome has (and that's saying something).
> 
> On the other hand, talking archaeology, Rome, even outside the Mura Aureliana (the city walls), does have archaeological stuff, although not as much as inside the walls. So no Roman quarter is archeology-free.
> It's Rome. You can't help it. Born Roman, born patient. :dunno:
> ...


Rome is not Sao Paulo indeed. Anyhow I think that Rome has the worst continuous traffic jam in Europe. More than a car for inhabitant. It's just statistic that we should reduce the number of cars and their power on city politics...

About the archaeology problem you said it right. Outside of the walls it's too damn easy to find enormous remnants also because those areas were never properly studied. The last station building site of C Line, Pantano, more or less 20 km far from city center, saw archaeologic founding. 

http://www.romametropolitane.it/stampa/PDF Comunicati stampa/comunicato visita sindaco archeo.pdf

Almost all the stations had bigger or smaller problems related to archaeology. In San Giovanni station, just a bit outside of the walls, they found an entire farm with the biggest artificial fishpond ever found from the roman period.










The center is not the only problem indeed...


----------



## tunnel owl (May 19, 2013)

SirAce said:


> On the other hand there is a plan to complete sooner or later a light-railway in the eastern suburban area of Rome that is partially over elevated, like Sopraelevata style.


It seems to be almost completely on the route of former planned line D. Afaik Numidio Quadrato station was prepared for this line, whereas Ponte Mammolo is the natural point of crossing with line B. a friend told me, that Quintiliani-station is prepared for a corssing line, but I can´t figure out for whcih project. This project would be a real good one for eastern Rome.

Kind regards


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

SirAce said:


> Rome is not Sao Paulo indeed. Anyhow I think that Rome has the worst continuous traffic jam in Europe. More than a car for inhabitant. It's just statistic that we should reduce the number of cars and their power on city politics...


Even worse than Istanbul? God... :nuts:

What you posted about that _"tram/pre-metro"_ thing between Saxa Rubra and Laurentina was quite interesting.
I can't figure out why they didn't go ahead with that. Politicians, should I guess? :? 

Due to archaeology, Rome, even though it needs a basic metro, is a much better city for tramways. 
They should be given maximum priority.

On the other hand:



SirAce said:


> About the archaeology problem you said it right. Outside of the walls it's too damn easy to find enormous remnants also because those areas were never properly studied. The last station building site of C Line, Pantano, more or less 20 km far from city center, saw archaeologic founding.
> 
> http://www.romametropolitane.it/stampa/PDF Comunicati stampa/comunicato visita sindaco archeo.pdf
> 
> ...


I read about the San Giovanni pond, it was in the news even here in Spain. How much will that delay the opening of Lodi-San Giovanni?


----------



## Sunfuns (Mar 26, 2012)

There are cities older than Rome, but I don't think any can compare in terms of archeological complexity. It was a metropolis already 2,000 years ago, then shrank to a size of small town and grew to become huge again. No wonder every dig is a potential major discovery…


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

^^
Alexandria (Egypt) and Istanbul, probably. 
Cairo too (especially the parts that are closer to Mit Rahina -current name of Memphis, which is now a suburb of Cairo, while Cairo started as a suburb of Memphis).

Memphis/Cairo, Alexandria, Istanbul and Rome were really big cities in the Ancient Times (ok, Istanbul a bit later, but still...), the four of them. 
Rome and Alexandria had a population over one million people (which is nothing now, but by that time it was absolutely huge).


----------



## Sunfuns (Mar 26, 2012)

437.001 said:


> Alexandria (Egypt) and Istanbul, probably.
> Cairo too (especially the parts that are closer to Mit Rahina -current name of Memphis, which is now a suburb of Cairo, while Cairo started as a suburb of Memphis).
> 
> Memphis/Cairo, Alexandria, Istanbul and Rome were really big cities in the Ancient Times (ok, Istanbul a bit later, but still...), the four of them.
> Rome and Alexandria had a population over one million people (which is nothing now, but by that time it was absolutely huge).


Right, there are a few somewhat comparable cities. Istanbul is perhaps the most similar to Rome in this regard as it too had two distinct peak periods - Byzantine and Ottoman (Imperial and Papal for Rome). Naples is archeologically quite complicated as well.

I've read that there is hardly anything of interest left above ground in Alexandria. Have there been any archeology related difficulties for Cairo metro? Not that I've heard...


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

Sunfuns said:


> Right, there are a few somewhat comparable cities. Istanbul is perhaps the most similar to Rome in this regard as it too had two distinct peak periods - Byzantine and Ottoman (Imperial and Papal for Rome).


Not only. Byzantium was a Classic Greek city, then Roman, then in the 4th century AD became the head of the Eastern Roman Empire (aka Byzantinian Empire), then the Ottoman Empire, it only stopped being the capital after World War I. 
No wonder it is so big now. From 330AD till 1923 (1,593 years) being the capital non-stop. Not even Rome itself tops that. 



Sunfuns said:


> Naples is archeologically quite complicated as well.


Not really, in the old days Naples was not much bigger than the old town (and Naples still keeps the same streets than in the Ancient Times).
What is complicated is not Naples in itself, but the metropolitan area (the biggest city in the area in the Ancient Times was Santa Maria Capua Vetere, known as Capua in the old days -nothing to do with modern Capua), and then there's Pompei, Pozzuoli, Ercolano, Cuma, etc. It's always been rather populated as an urban area. And volcanoes count quite a bit there too. :shifty:
Naples is a big city now (and since the Middle Ages), but in the Old Days it was not the most important city in Campania.

While Rome... Rome already had a metropolitan area in the Old Days (overall, the same as nowadays, only that names have changed a little bit and now it's bigger than ever :lol. Tivoli, Terracina, Frascati, Cerveteri, Ariccia, Lanuvio, Palestrina, Albano Laziale, Ostia... they all existed back then. 
And needless to say, roads too. Via Tiburtina (_Road to Tivoli_), Via Prenestina (_Road to Palestrina_), Via Tuscolana (_Road to Frascati_), Via Ostiense (_Road to Ostia_), etc.
Not long ago I wrote that it's amazing how good they were seen from a modern eye. Via Appia had a better alignment in the Old Days than it has now!!!



Sunfuns said:


> I've read that there is hardly anything of interest left above ground in Alexandria. Have there been any archeology related difficulties for Cairo metro? Not that I've heard...


You know, with archaeology, across the Med things work... differently. Even in Turkey do. :sleepy:


----------



## Suburbanist (Dec 25, 2009)

Trams are not a good solution for the city as trunk routes. Subways in central areas and elevated railways/monorail on the fringes are a good solutions instead. 

In Roma, trams should be feeders of subway and commuter rail lines, or fillers of weak links in the larger network.

Many things can be done by speeding and increasing frequency of several metropolitan train lines.


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

Suburbanist said:


> Trams are not a good solution for the city as trunk routes. Subways in central areas and elevated railways/monorail on the fringes are a good solutions instead.
> 
> In Roma, trams should be feeders of subway and commuter rail lines, or fillers of weak links in the larger network.
> 
> Many things can be done by speeding and increasing frequency of several metropolitan train lines.


That's the theory. But when you're confronted to big archaeological handicaps (and Rome is a unique case in this), you have to manage things the best you can. 
And trams can be very practical there. I believe that metro line D should get to be built someday, too. But beyond line D... trams. More lines, and longer trams.

==================================

Coming back to archaeology... was there some form of "public transport" in the Old Days? I mean, stagecoaches or something of the like? 
Because in the Old Days people did commute to Rome, too, like now (and from more of less the same places than they do now).


----------



## tunnel owl (May 19, 2013)

437.001 said:


> And trams can be very practical there. I believe that metro line D should get to be built someday, too. But beyond line D... trams. More lines, and longer trams.


 Well, a complete trunk-line D through Trastevere would close the last real gap if line C is completed one day. What´s left would be tangential-line, but this could be fast-tram. That would create a sufficient metro-network for Rome. 

Concerning tram, though it´s the plan from Mussolini times, having a circle-line with radiating tram-routes and some major termini in the city of Rome was the best choice. Personally I do not believe in new tram-alingments in this circle. It makes no sense, as Metro and bus would create a good service and there are not much streets suitable for modern tram-alignment. 

Kind regards


----------



## Sunfuns (Mar 26, 2012)

I see you are also well-versed in ancient history 



437.001 said:


> Not only. Byzantium was a Classic Greek city, then Roman, then in the 4th century AD became the head of the Eastern Roman Empire (aka Byzantinian Empire), then the Ottoman Empire, it only stopped being the capital after World War I.
> No wonder it is so big now. From 330AD till 1923 (1,593 years) being the capital non-stop. Not even Rome itself tops that.


A city can become huge without ever being important as we see in the developing world now quite frequently. Istanbul is one of the great cities as well. I don't think it tops Rome but that is a matter of opinion. 




437.001 said:


> Not really, in the old days Naples was not much bigger than the old town (and Naples still keeps the same streets than in the Ancient Times).
> What is complicated is not Naples in itself, but the metropolitan area (the biggest city in the area in the Ancient Times was Santa Maria Capua Vetere, known as Capua in the old days -nothing to do with modern Capua), and then there's Pompei, Pozzuoli, Ercolano, Cuma, etc. It's always been rather populated as an urban area. And volcanoes count quite a bit there too. :shifty:
> Naples is a big city now (and since the Middle Ages), but in the Old Days it was not the most important city in Campania.


That's right, Roman Naples wasn't a particularly important city but the coastal Campania has been densely populated since ancient times. I think now it's among the most densely populated areas in EU. Also there are a lot of archeological remains from medieval Naples and they've found quite a few things while digging their own metro line. Beautiful area both historical and nature wise, too bad it struggles with crime and poverty these days. 



437.001 said:


> Not long ago I wrote that it's amazing how good they were seen from a modern eye. Via Appia had a better alignment in the Old Days than it has now!!!


Roman roads often took the easiest available alignment and often it's possible to top it nowadays only by tunnelling or building longer bridges than they could. Then I think about Romans two things come first in mind - their army and their roads. Of course first roads where meant for the rapid deployment of legions. 



437.001 said:


> You know, with archaeology, across the Med things work... differently. Even in Turkey do. :sleepy:


That is unfortunately so, albeit it is my understanding that Memphis was never as populous and more importantly the city centre has shifted a significant distance unlike in Rome or Istanbul.


----------



## Sunfuns (Mar 26, 2012)

437.001 said:


> Coming back to archaeology... was there some form of "public transport" in the Old Days? I mean, stagecoaches or something of the like?
> Because in the Old Days people did commute to Rome, too, like now (and from more of less the same places than they do now).


I don't think there was. My recollection is that horses were not allowed in the city itself for sanitary reasons except for official business. People didn't travel as much as today and also population density was significantly higher. For intercity travel one could probably higher some kind of transport. 

By the way you might be interested in this: http://orbis.stanford.edu/# (Google maps for Roman empire)

What I was thinking about Rome at its peak population during ancient time is what did all those people do economically to earn their living?


----------



## Sunfuns (Mar 26, 2012)

Coming back to the transport system I think some more metro is needed despite difficulties with digging there. Trams are good, but there is not enough capacity for a city as large as Rome. Perhaps suburban train network could be further expanded as well.


----------



## SirAce (Mar 16, 2008)

Sunfuns said:


> Coming back to the transport system I think some more metro is needed despite difficulties with digging there. Trams are good, but there is not enough capacity for a city as large as Rome. Perhaps suburban train network could be further expanded as well.


Actually something that must be expanded in Rome is the tram network, today totally insufficient in both the number of lines and in their commercial speed. All existing lines and new ones show travel only in protected lanes. Unfortunately today lines like 19 or 3 go only in partially protected lanes, often occupied by double lane parked cars and slowed by an incredible number of red lights. 
Subway network must be improved also or at least we should arrive to planned system of 4 main lines plus 2 light trains plus the transformation in subway of the Roma Lido and Roma Nord suburban trains.

About the suburban train network, surely must be improved but probably not much expanded. The covered area is really good while the problem stays mostly in the wrong typology of cars (too much regional typology instead of a more subway oriented one) and in the limited number parallel tracks for the different services with the result of a limited offer.

About the archaeologic problem in Rome it should be easy to quote Fellini's Roma and its clip inspired by A Line subway construction.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q84gOaPzOWE

Anyhow, it's sure that archeology is a big issue in Rome with its raising of costs and times. But it's also one of the biggest chances that mankind has to have an archaeologic transportation integrated system. Unfortunately, until now, Roman and Italian authorities didn't look like they were able to manage the thing in the proper way. Naples subway, on the other hand, is the demonstration that such interaction between new and old can exist.



437.001 said:


> I read about the San Giovanni pond, it was in the news even here in Spain. How much will that delay the opening of Lodi-San Giovanni?


Actually the delay had already been quantified in 1 year more or less. The fishpond was found in 2008 and by 2010 it didn't exist anymore. Probably some traces will be preserved in the station. Unfortunately I cannot find any project to show you.

San Giovanni station should be opened by 2016...


----------



## martinr1 (Jan 4, 2015)

*Tram Route 3*

Does anyone know the situation concerning the reopening of line 3 to Stazione Trastevere?


----------



## SirAce (Mar 16, 2008)

martinr1 said:


> Does anyone know the situation concerning the reopening of line 3 to Stazione Trastevere?


Unfortunately there are no affordable related news. On the other hand, the municipality keeps announcing a new tramway called 1 to be developed on existing tracks that should connect Termini with Trastevere. This new line should basically reduce the possibility to see the no.3 arriving to Trastevere...


----------



## martinr1 (Jan 4, 2015)

*Tram Route 3*

Thank you for the information. I hope something happens before I visit in May!


----------



## SirAce (Mar 16, 2008)

Small new pic.
This is the first image depicting the new garden realized in collaboration with local associations upon Jonio Station.








[/QUOTE]


----------



## SirAce (Mar 16, 2008)

January pics of C line building sites. Unfortunately not so much has been accomplished since last report.

http://www.romametropolitane.it/articolo.asp?CodMenu=245&CodArt=246

*Fori Imperiali*










*San Giovanni*










*Lodi*










*Pigneto*










*Malatesta*










*Teano*










*Gardenie*










*Mirti*


----------



## arctic_carlos (Dec 28, 2007)

Thanks for the pics!

Are there any estimated dates for the opening of line B1 to Jonio and line C to Lodi? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## narkelion (Sep 28, 2012)

Yes, February for Jonio (we hope) and May for Lodi.


----------



## SirAce (Mar 16, 2008)

Talking about Jonio, here are the last pics issued by Roma Metropolitane related to that station.

The main new is how the hanging garden realization is proceeding. Not bad in my opinion. 
Different opinion on the other urban design realizations, of really poor level IMHO.



SirAce said:


> Comunque visto che nessuno le postava, ecco le foto di avanzamento a gennaio della tratta B1. Non ho postato le foto in cui si capiva che non c'era stato avanzamento.
> 
> Stazione/parcheggio Jonio - accesso-scala al giardino sovrastante e ai vari piani del parcheggio.
> 
> ...


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

SirAce said:


> January pics of C line building sites. Unfortunately not so much has been accomplished since last report.
> 
> http://www.romametropolitane.it/articolo.asp?CodMenu=245&CodArt=246


Really nice pictures! kay:

But this one:



SirAce said:


> *Fori Imperiali*


^^
I still find this cringeworthy.  :doh:
But I guess that there's no other way. :sleepy:


----------



## SirAce (Mar 16, 2008)

437.001 said:


> ^^
> I still find this cringeworthy.  :doh:
> But I guess that there's no other way. :sleepy:



Well, I don't know if there was another way, but sure this is the safest. 
The Archaeological Superintendence office of Rome gave the permit for the building site start only in order to protect and restore in advance all the other important monuments on the way.
Moreover, the Massenzio Basilique you see in the picture was severely damaged by some archeological excavations during the 1990's. Basically the structure started to collapse when archeologists started to remove the terrain next to its groundfloor. The whole structure was collapsing and they were forced to act with an emergency work: this one chain on the left










Clearly it was an emergency solution and now they are starting to create a more definitive restoration. 

A big debate is undergoing in the city on the opportunity to make such a big interventions in the most delicate part of the ancient metropolis. Anyhow the Superintendency always followed the projects and the building sites phases. Nevertheless some political forces and some self-proclaimed guardians of the antiquity ask for the stop of every project of C line and they also denounced the building sites to Unesco...


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

^^
:redx: Can't see the pic.


----------



## SirAce (Mar 16, 2008)

437.001 said:


> ^^
> :redx: Can't see the pic.


Maybe you can see this one?










And here from the Imperial Fora.


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

SirAce said:


> Well, I don't know if there was another way, but sure this is the safest.
> The Archaeological Superintendence office of Rome gave the permit for the building site start only in order to protect and restore in advance all the other important monuments on the way.
> Moreover, the Massenzio Basilique you see in the picture was severely damaged by some archeological excavations during the 1990's. Basically the structure started to collapse when archeologists started to remove the terrain next to its groundfloor. The whole structure was collapsing and they were forced to act with an emergency work: this one chain on the left





SirAce said:


> Maybe you can see this one?


 Blimey!! (Yes, now I can see the chain, thanks).



SirAce said:


> Clearly it was an emergency solution and now they are starting to create a more definitive restoration.


Hopefully they'll find a solution. That chain looks alarming.



SirAce said:


> A big debate is undergoing in the city on the opportunity to make such a big interventions in the most delicate part of the ancient metropolis. Anyhow the Superintendency always followed the projects and the building sites phases.


I hope the entrance will be as discreet as possible. I'd HATE a Ionio-type entrance for this station, even if it were small (and something tells me it wouldn't be just me).
The problem is that this station is bound to be one of the very busiest... :shifty:

Are there any renders of how the area is supposed to end up looking like?



SirAce said:


> Nevertheless some political forces and some self-proclaimed guardians of the antiquity ask for the stop of every project of C line and they also denounced the building sites to Unesco...


I kind of understand their reasons (as long as these "guardians of Old Rome" don't just play the political game, but I kind of suspect they actually do, am I wrong?), as the area is the most delicate in Europe in archaeological terms. Even the sewers of the area are ultra-listed there (the Cloaca Maxima runs not far from the place)!! :lol:

But if nowadays they have the means to minimally harm it, then go ahead. 
Rome needs line C just as much as it needs the Cloaca Maxima, the Pantheon, Piazza Navona, or the Colosseum. 

That said, the construction of the section between Fori Imperiali and San Pietro will be a real _tour de force_, notably between Fori Imperiali and Venezia. No other line of Rome will be this difficult, though... unless they find the tomb of Romulus or something just as crazy as that. :crazy2:


----------



## SirAce (Mar 16, 2008)

437.001 said:


> Hopefully they'll find a solution. That chain looks alarming.


Indeed :lol:



437.001 said:


> I hope the entrance will be as discreet as possible. I'd HATE a Ionio-type entrance for this station, even if it were small (and something tells me it wouldn't be just me).
> The problem is that this station is bound to be one of the very busiest... :shifty:
> Are there any renders of how the area is supposed to end up looking like?


Actually from outside the station will look like very minimal one (luckily!) and will be obviously connected with Colosseo of B line, though they stupidly will maintain separate names. From the inside the station will not be a museum/station typology for containing costs. Very stupid IMHO.
Here are some renders and the plans. 
















































437.001 said:


> I kind of understand their reasons (as long as these "guardians of Old Rome" don't just play the political game, but I kind of suspect they actually do, am I wrong?), as the area is the most delicate in Europe in archaeological terms. Even the sewers of the area are ultra-listed there (the Cloaca Maxima runs not far from the place)!! :lol:


They play their own game and it's kinda clear since they don't also fight for the pedestrian plan but at same time they complain for smog...



437.001 said:


> But if nowadays they have the means to minimally harm it, then go ahead.
> Rome needs line C just as much as it needs the Cloaca Maxima, the Pantheon, Piazza Navona, or the Colosseum.


YES.



437.001 said:


> That said, the construction of the section between Fori Imperiali and San Pietro will be a real _tour de force_, notably between Fori Imperiali and Venezia. No other line of Rome will be this difficult, though... unless they find the tomb of Romulus or something just as crazy as that. :crazy2:


Not sure about line D. It looks kinda complicate as well...


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

SirAce said:


> Not sure about line D. It looks kinda complicate as well...


Well, I didn't say it would be easy, and yes, the section between Spagna and Mastai (notably Venezia-Mastai) is going to be rather tough, but nothing compared to running under the Forum.

The only thing that would be more complicated would be to open a station inside the Palatino or the Campidoglio, and that won't ever happen.


----------



## SirAce (Mar 16, 2008)

437.001 said:


> Well, I didn't say it would be easy, and yes, the section between Spagna and Mastai (notably Venezia-Mastai) is going to be rather tough, but nothing compared to running under the Forum.
> 
> The only thing that would be more complicated would be to open a station inside the Palatino or the Campidoglio, and that won't ever happen.


It's not planned, fortunately.

About the line D, I really fear for the very central station San Silvestro, that will be the ONE station serving the trident. Parliament is just in front of it and I seriously fear opposition from the national politicians. All of themhno:
Anyhow line D is unfortunately very far in time to be realized...


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

SirAce said:


> About the line D, I really fear for the very central station San Silvestro, that will be the ONE station serving the trident.


What's the trident? :?



SirAce said:


> Parliament is just in front of it and I seriously fear opposition from the national politicians. All of themhno:


Are they really _that_ kind of *******s as to go NIMBYing about a metro station near them? :uh:
The London, Berlin, Paris and Madrid metros run next or very close to government ministries, parliament buildings or presidential buildings. 
Should Rome be different?



SirAce said:


> Anyhow line D is unfortunately very far in time to be realized...


Line C will take long enough to reach Clodio, I'm afraid.


----------



## narkelion (Sep 28, 2012)

437.001 said:


> What's the trident? :?


The area of the city between Via di Ripetta, Via del Corso and Via del Babuino. 

The three roads, starting from Piazza del Popolo going south resemble a trident:





















437.001 said:


> Are they really _that_ kind of *******s as to go NIMBYing about a metro station near them? :uh:
> The London, Berlin, Paris and Madrid metros run next or very close to government ministries, parliament buildings or presidential buildings.
> Should Rome be different?


I'm afraid they might be. However, for the time we'll reach the real talking about Metro D politicians will be completely different from the one sitting now on those chairs, since it will take at least 10 years.



437.001 said:


> Line C will take long enough to reach Clodio, I'm afraid.


I hope not, but I fear it will.


----------



## SirAce (Mar 16, 2008)

By the way, recalling the discussion on how dangerous can be to realize the Metro C in archaeological area and how some local politicians claim that the excavations will destroy the Colosseum, here are some historic pictures from the 1930's. It's the building site for the realization of the B line near Colosseum.

Enjoy





































And here are some pics of Termini station of Line B. You can see some marvelous mosaics from the Imperial period that where preserved in Palazzo Massimo museum, neraby Termini.


----------



## SirAce (Mar 16, 2008)

Thanks to Aenigma and RomaMetropolitane website we have the new February pics from C Line works.

It's clear how late is San Giovanni, probably another 2 years to the public opening.
Really beautiful the pic on the Fori Imperiali.

Enjoy.

http://www.romametropolitane.it/articolo.asp?CodMenu=245&CodArt=246

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=121992121&postcount=21605



aenigma said:


> Qualche nuova foto sul sito di Roma Metropolitane:
> 
> http://www.romametropolitane.it/articolo.asp?CodMenu=245&CodArt=246
> 
> ...


----------



## martinr1 (Jan 4, 2015)

*Trams*

Hi - is there any more news about tramway developments? Our arrival is approaching for 2 weeks in Roma with trams featuring large in our ambitions and we do hope to visit Napoli during this time. We have looked a the various opportunities including the tours by vintage tramcars.

By way of explanation I used to manage the National Tramway Museum in England and presently look after an heritage railway. An email to the transport authority has not produced a response!

Martin

PS - By we I mean my wife and I who indulges my enthusiasms particularly as our visit coincides with a significant birthday


----------



## narkelion (Sep 28, 2012)

martinr1 said:


> Hi - is there any more news about tramway developments? Our arrival is approaching for 2 weeks in Roma with trams featuring large in our ambitions and we do hope to visit Napoli during this time. We have looked a the various opportunities including the tours by vintage tramcars.
> 
> By way of explanation I used to manage the National Tramway Museum in England and presently look after an heritage railway. An email to the transport authority has not produced a response!
> 
> ...


Hi!

No, no more news. Our tram network won't change in the next two weeks.

Don't know if the heritage tram will be running in those days, it's property of an association, GRAF, which sometimes use it.

BTW you will find some 1940-carriages on 5, 14 and 19 lines. 

And the light rail Roma-Giardinetti has 1920 rolling stock.


----------



## SirAce (Mar 16, 2008)

martinr1 said:


> Hi - is there any more news about tramway developments? Our arrival is approaching for 2 weeks in Roma with trams featuring large in our ambitions and we do hope to visit Napoli during this time. We have looked a the various opportunities including the tours by vintage tramcars.
> 
> By way of explanation I used to manage the National Tramway Museum in England and presently look after an heritage railway. An email to the transport authority has not produced a response!
> 
> ...


If you want, there are two museums exposing historic roman tramways and train cars. 
One is in the east suburban area of the city, not far from C line.
http://www.ferroviamuseo-colonna.it/museo.htm

while the other is more central (and smaller) next to Ostiense station.
http://www.romeguide.it/museidiromaeng.php?id=12293

Otherwise if you want to enjoy a nice night on an historic tram of 1940s there is the Jazz Tram.
http://www.tripadvisor.co.uk/Attraction_Review-g187791-d2560043-Reviews-Tramjazz-Rome_Lazio.html

http://www.tramjazz.com//

Finally you can have a romantic dinner inside of a tram next to the colosseum

http://www.ristotram.it/
http://www.tripadvisor.it/Restaurant_Review-g187791-d2442320-Reviews-Ristotram-Rome_Lazio.html

About the other news, Narkelion knows better 

Enjoy your stay!
(and beware pickpockets in the most crowded and touristic stations)


----------



## martinr1 (Jan 4, 2015)

Many thanks - most interesting and helpful

Martin


----------



## SirAce (Mar 16, 2008)

martinr1 said:


> Many thanks - most interesting and helpful Martin


You are welcome


----------



## SirAce (Mar 16, 2008)

It seems that this is the right time 

Jonio Station on B1 Line will be opened by next 21st Aptil 2015.

Incidentally is also the birthday of Rome


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

^^
kay: Great! One more Metro station!

AVGVRI ROMANI!!


----------



## Sławek (Jun 13, 2006)

Could you help me?
When I was in Rome last year, on Metro line B messages in trains were in Italian and German. I dont know Italian and German. 
In Italian message was "prossima fermata Garbatella: + sth else, 
but just before any station in German message sounds like "muzt zaj upset". I really don't know what it was mean.


----------



## narkelion (Sep 28, 2012)

On metro Line B messages are in italian and english.

And they are like this:

1) once left any stop
"Prossima fermata Garbatella, treno per Laurentina"
"Next Stop Garbatella, train to Laurentina"

2) just before reaching a stop
"In arrivo a Garbatella, uscita lato sinistro"
"Arriving at Garbatella, left side exit"

3) once doors are open in any stop:
"Garbatella, treno per Laurentina"
"Garbatella, train to Laurentina"

Of course Garbatella and Laurentina are just two names of stations (Laurentina is the last stop southbound). Instead of those two there may are lot more.


----------



## Sławek (Jun 13, 2006)

narkelion said:


> On metro Line B messages are in italian and english.
> 
> .


Thank you 

LOL, "left side exit" was sound like a typical German, not English. :nuts:


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

They should announce some of the promissima fermatas in Latin, just to mess around with people.


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

^^
_"Deinde statur, Colosseum/Fori Imperiali. Exitus in dextrorsum."_ :troll:

If line C should serve the Vatican, they should.


----------



## SirAce (Mar 16, 2008)

Anyhow, coming from the Roman ages and thanks (again) to the Metro C excavations, the archaeologists found 80 METERS OF LOST AURELIAN WALLS!

They found these wonderfully preserved section near Via Sannio building site. Here are some pics.

http://roma.corriere.it/notizie/cul...te-4203bb84-d636-11e4-b0f7-93d578ddf348.shtml


----------



## SirAce (Mar 16, 2008)

Since it's confirmed that Jonio Station on B1 line will open by next 21st April, hopefully these will be the last pics from the station as a building site.

Enjoy.

http://www.romametropolitane.it/articolo.asp?CodMenu=245&CodArt=248

Hanging garden 























































Atrium



















Parking



















Piazza Capri




























Viale Tirreno


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

^^Congratulations to Rome with the opening of new Jonio station on B1 branch:cheers:


----------



## narkelion (Sep 28, 2012)

Today's pictures of Jonio B1 opening:



narkelion said:


> Anticipazione da Policlinico:
> 
> 
> Policlinico MB by narkelion, on Flickr
> ...





narkelion said:


> Iniziamo!! :banana:
> 
> 
> Jonio MB1 by narkelion, on Flickr


----------



## narkelion (Sep 28, 2012)

...



narkelion said:


> *Esterni e ingresso*:
> 
> 
> Jonio MB1 by narkelion, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## narkelion (Sep 28, 2012)

...



narkelion said:


> *Interni*_1:
> 
> 
> Jonio MB1 by narkelion, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## narkelion (Sep 28, 2012)

...



narkelion said:


> *Interni*_2:
> 
> Mobile Ticketing già predisposto!!
> 
> ...


----------



## narkelion (Sep 28, 2012)

...



narkelion said:


> *Interni*_3:
> 
> 
> Jonio MB1 by narkelion, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## narkelion (Sep 28, 2012)

...



narkelion said:


> *Esterni_giardino*:
> 
> 
> Jonio MB1 by narkelion, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## narkelion (Sep 28, 2012)

...



narkelion said:


> *Esterni_giardino*_2:
> 
> 
> Jonio MB1 by narkelion, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

More pics >>>> http://blog.urbanfile.org/2015/04/22/inaugurazione-della-stazione-metro-b1-jonio/


----------



## martinr1 (Jan 4, 2015)

*Rome Trams*

Our two week visit to Rome commences on Friday 1st May and following excellent advice received on this forum I have booked the Restaurant Tram for 9th May.

Just wondered whether there were any other tram developments particularly the resumption of the full Route 3.

Many thanks in advance.

Martin


----------



## SirAce (Mar 16, 2008)

martinr1 said:


> Our two week visit to Rome commences on Friday 1st May and following excellent advice received on this forum I have booked the Restaurant Tram for 9th May.
> 
> Just wondered whether there were any other tram developments particularly the resumption of the full Route 3.
> 
> ...


Still not much yet about the resumption of Tram 3. Sorry hno:


----------



## Forzaferrarileo (Apr 25, 2013)

Here are some pics of yesterday Metro C openday , about stations from Mirti to Lodi

you can find more pictures in the flickr album by clicking on any of the pictures below

*Lodi*

_Q8Y5278 by forzaferrarileo, on Flickr

_Q8Y5308.CR2 by forzaferrarileo, on Flickr

_Q8Y5312.CR2 by forzaferrarileo, on Flickr

_Q8Y5313.CR2 by forzaferrarileo, on Flickr

_Q8Y5336.CR2 by forzaferrarileo, on Flickr


*Pigneto*

_Q8Y5351.CR2 by forzaferrarileo, on Flickr

_Q8Y5355.CR2 by forzaferrarileo, on Flickr

_Q8Y5362.CR2 by forzaferrarileo, on Flickr

_Q8Y5368.CR2 by forzaferrarileo, on Flickr

*The black gates will connect the underground station and the future regional railways station*

_Q8Y5386.CR2 by forzaferrarileo, on Flickr

*Malatesta*

_Q8Y5396.CR2 by forzaferrarileo, on Flickr

_Q8Y5403.CR2 by forzaferrarileo, on Flickr

_Q8Y5415.CR2 by forzaferrarileo, on Flickr

_Q8Y5418.CR2 by forzaferrarileo, on Flickr

_Q8Y5427.CR2 by forzaferrarileo, on Flickr

_Q8Y5431.CR2 by forzaferrarileo, on Flickr

_Q8Y5433.CR2 by forzaferrarileo, on Flickr

_Q8Y5435.CR2 by forzaferrarileo, on Flickr

come risparmiare anche sugli adesivi........
_Q8Y5443.CR2 by forzaferrarileo, on Flickr

_Q8Y5456.CR2 by forzaferrarileo, on Flickr

_Q8Y5458.CR2 by forzaferrarileo, on Flickr


*Teano*

_Q8Y5471.CR2 by forzaferrarileo, on Flickr

_Q8Y5476.CR2 by forzaferrarileo, on Flickr

_Q8Y5478.CR2 by forzaferrarileo, on Flickr

_Q8Y5490.CR2 by forzaferrarileo, on Flickr

_Q8Y5506.CR2 by forzaferrarileo, on Flickr

_Q8Y5515.CR2 by forzaferrarileo, on Flickr

_Q8Y5529.CR2 by forzaferrarileo, on Flickr

_Q8Y5531.CR2 by forzaferrarileo, on Flickr

_Q8Y5537.CR2 by forzaferrarileo, on Flickr

_Q8Y5535.CR2 by forzaferrarileo, on Flickr

_Q8Y5539.CR2 by forzaferrarileo, on Flickr

_Q8Y5541.CR2 by forzaferrarileo, on Flickr

_Q8Y5549.CR2 by forzaferrarileo, on Flickr

*Gardenie*

_Q8Y5556.CR2 by forzaferrarileo, on Flickr

_Q8Y5557.CR2 by forzaferrarileo, on Flickr

_Q8Y5558.CR2 by forzaferrarileo, on Flickr

_Q8Y5566.CR2 by forzaferrarileo, on Flickr

_Q8Y5577.CR2 by forzaferrarileo, on Flickr

_Q8Y5581.CR2 by forzaferrarileo, on Flickr


----------



## aenigma (Jan 19, 2013)

And here's a selection of my pictures, still from yesterday Open Day.
Opening of the Mirti-Lodi extension of Line C is expected between the end of June and the first two weeks of July.
All my photos are free to use; all that I ask is to be credited as the author by quoting my nickname. Thank you.

Enjoy! 

*Mirti*










































*Gardenie*


































*Teano*



























































*Malatesta*




















































*Pigneto*


















































*Lodi*










































You can look at all the pictures by browsing the original thread starting from here.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Great news, folks! Rome Metro Line C second section between Centocelle and Lodi stations will open to public on Monday:
http://www.06blog.it/post/153840/metro-c-lodi-29-giugno-2015-piano-bus


----------



## SirAce (Mar 16, 2008)

Last 17th October, in remembering for the day of Memory (Jews Holocaust) the cultural association "She Lives" in collaboration with Opera Orchestra of Rome and Atac, organized a concert series within some on the new C line stations, Malatesta, Pigneto and Teano.
All of these are quite large and could easily host such event.
The day of 17th October is the anniversary of the murdering of 1.390 ebrew artists from Bohemia, Austria and Moldavia in Auschwitz-Birkenau

http://www.ansa.it/sito/notizie/cul...oma_71a2890c-b68a-4a06-aedc-f764b09e1be0.html


----------



## SirAce (Mar 16, 2008)

Unveiled a possible project for the exit of Venezia Station, on the C Line.
Anyhow, the definitive building site for the whole station has not yet started.

http://roma.corriere.it/notizie/cro...ia-c1c8e0fa-74fc-11e5-a7e5-eb91e72d7db2.shtml

This project, sponsored by the new superintendent of archeology of Rome, could cost 8 million Euros. It should be realized as a new part of the Vittoriano palace in Piazza Venezia, facing Via dei Fori Imperiali on its east side.


----------



## SirAce (Mar 16, 2008)

Last 16th October has also been presented the new project for the aesthetical redefinition of San Giovanni station, that should open next year (though some rumors tell that the opening can be postponed in 2018).

The project, that mixes together archeology, high tech design and functionality has been realized by the Architects Andrea Grimaldi and Filippo Lambertucci together with Rossella Rei, director of the Archeologic area of Fori Imperiali and Colosseo.

http://roma.repubblica.it/dettaglio-news/-/41993










Unfortunately I couldn't find any better picture...


----------



## SirAce (Mar 16, 2008)

From www.Romametropolitane.it

*October pictures from Line C building sites*

*Amba Aradam Ipponio Station*




























*Ventilation pit of Via Sannio*



















*Ventilation pit of Piazza Celimontana*










*San Giovanni Station*



















*Fori Imperiali/Colosseo Station*


----------



## aenigma (Jan 19, 2013)

Some new pictures of *Fori Imperiali* construction site I took just yesterday: the hydromill has been finally mounted, so we're ready for building the diaphragms!










Construction site overview:



















Close-up of the hydromill:



















The containers.


----------



## Transira (Aug 7, 2009)

Ferrovia Roma - Giardinetti.






Ferrovia Roma - Lido.







Pictures: http://www.transira.ro/bb3/viewtopic.php?f=192&t=5611


----------



## Transira (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## Transira (Aug 7, 2009)

Ferrovia Roma Nord.

Monte Antenne: 





Acqua Acetosa. Idiot man from ATAC: "no foto, no foto!"


----------



## narkelion (Sep 28, 2012)

You should have answered: "Yeah, I know, I'm doing no foto, this is a video".


----------



## Transira (Aug 7, 2009)

narkelion said:


> You should have answered: "Yeah, I know, I'm doing no foto, this is a video".


ATAC suburban trains: no foto and no filming?


----------



## narkelion (Sep 28, 2012)

You can, actually. But not for commercial purpose.


----------



## SirAce (Mar 16, 2008)

Ok, as you maybe could guess there were no news for many weeks.
By the end of the year the building sites were blocked for a stop in the payment. Actually, for political issues, most of the developing of C Line after Colosseo Fori Imperiali is currently on hold. Big loss of time and loss of roman citizens' patience.

Anyhow last days the works restarted, at least until Colosseo.

Here is the current state of San Giovanni station (it's currently unknown the inauguration day).

From Romametropolitane.it

http://www.romametropolitane.it/articolo.asp?CodMenu=245&CodArt=246


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

^^
Ahhh, the day the extension of line C to San Giovanni opens it will totally change transportation in Rome... :drool: Even more the day line C reaches Colosseo.

Meanwhile... et:


----------



## Forzaferrarileo (Apr 25, 2013)

That day line A will collapse :bash:


----------



## SirAce (Mar 16, 2008)

Forzaferrarileo said:


> That day line A will collapse :bash:


That's much probable. 
Every day they create new excuses to delay the works and hence the connection with the A line...


----------



## aenigma (Jan 19, 2013)

*New "Ponte di Nona" FL2 urban railway station*

The new "*Ponte di Nona*" station along the FL2 Roma–Tivoli–Pescara urban railway line has been opened to public last monday morning.

The new station has been built by RFI along via Enrico Forlanini , serves the homonymous suburban district and it's a relatively short distance (about 800 mts.) from big "RomaEST" shopping mall.

The square in front of the station consists of a private park for 1,000 cars, stalls for buses and city bus terminus.










The station links to Tiburtina station in 23 minutes and to the city of Tivoli in 31 minutes.

Some pictures from *Ferrovie.it*:




























Random picture of the exteriors when works were still in progress:


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*First Rome archaeological metro station*

*Excavation work for a new metro line in Rome has unearthed a huge Roman barracks from the 2nd Century AD when Emperor Hadrian was in power.*










The find is so impressive that Italy plans to create Rome's first "archaeological station" at Amba Aradam, on the city's third metro line. The new station is being built while archaeologists brush dirt away from artefacts and mosaics 9m (30ft) below street level. The ruins cover 900sq m (9,700sq ft). The site, thought to have housed Hadrian's Praetorian Guard, includes a 100m hallway with 39 rooms. Amba Aradam lies near an important metro interchange at the Colosseum, called Fori Imperiali/Colosseo. The new station, on Metro Line C, is scheduled to open in 2020.



















The head of archaeology in the Colosseum area, Francesco Prosperetti, said work on the metro would not be delayed although there would have to be changes to the station's design. An Italian Culture Ministry official called the unearthing of the Roman Praetorian Guard barracks "exceptional". The Praetorian Guard was created by Rome's first emperor, Augustus, and served as the emperors' bodyguards and private military force.


----------



## aenigma (Jan 19, 2013)

Many, many other pictures of the Roman barracks found during 'Amba Aradam/Ipponio' station's excavation works can be seen in this gallery from the italian newspaper "La Repubblica": here's only a small preview, I strongly recommend you to click on the link below to see the whole gallery.

http://roma.repubblica.it/cronaca/2016/05/16/foto/roma_scavi_metro_c-139907779/#1



>


----------



## Jlagu (Jun 26, 2004)

Transira said:


> Ferrovia Roma Nord.
> 
> 
> 
> Acqua Acetosa. Idiot man from ATAC: "no foto, no foto!"


:cripes: sistine chapel flashback


----------



## aenigma (Jan 19, 2013)

*Metro Rome Line C - Ground Freezing Application*

Video shot at the San Giovanni construction site. In italian, but you can activate english subtitles in settings. Enjoy.


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

aenigma said:


> Line C. A new base camp for soil freezing tests has appeared right in the middle of piazza Venezia, thanks to Dasf Sturm for the pictures.


So is the line C extension from Colosseo to Piazza Venezia going ahead?

Damn, this will be the most difficult extension ever, archaeology-wise.
This stretch will run right under the very centre of Rome - the Forum.


----------



## aenigma (Jan 19, 2013)

^^
We are currently waiting for the usual Italian bureaucracy to decide when the TBMs, currently stopped, can be reactivated to dig the tunnels from Fori Imperiali to Piazza Venezia; this extension won't be difficult to do, since the excavations runs far below the archaeological layer.
Speaking about Venezia station, the final project has been completed some weeks ago; once it will be approved and funded, renderings will be published and posted here as well.
Then revision works on the T2 extension after Venezia will begin.

In any case, it seems that the Rome municipality is about to ask the Government to put under external administration the works from Venezia to Clodio; if so, this could help in speed up construction.


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

437.001 said:


> So is the line C extension from Colosseo to Piazza Venezia going ahead?


Yep





















Comitato Metro X Roma


Comitato Metro X Roma. Отметки "Нравится": 8 504 · Обсуждают: 8. Cittadini che si vogliono muovere!




www.facebook.com


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Metro Report:









TBM reaches Piazza Venezia as Roma Line C edges forward


Roma Mayor Virginia Raggi visited Line C construction work in late July. ITALY: Construction of metro Line C in Roma reached another milestone on August 6 when a tunnel boring machine broke though at Piazza Venezia, having excavated one bore from Colosseo. A second TBM is expected ...




www.railwaygazette.com


----------



## Da18be (Jul 17, 2012)

Although they have only built the tunnels and not yet the Venezia station, urbanrail.net has updated the map.


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

Rome Mayor, Virginia Raggi:


> Termini Station is one of the landmarks of Rome. Who, among us, has never crossed its great corridors even just to welcome or greet a friend who is leaving the city? Over the years we have seen change and transform it, and today, 70 years after its inauguration, we want to celebrate it as it deserves. Together with the FS Italiane Group we have launched a design competition to also redevelop Piazza dei Cinquecento and finally make it a showcase for our city, giving it back the right value. The goal is to enhance the entire area outside the station, with its historical, monumental and archaeological heritage such as the Servian Walls and the Baths of Diocletian, also focusing on the development of alternative mobility systems and in line with the guidelines of the Urban Plan of Sustainable Mobility. This competition seems to us the best way to celebrate one of the most important places in Rome, enhancing its history with a look to the future.
> 
> source


The Station: 70th anniversary celebration and new plans.


> History and innovation. The celebration of the 70th anniversary of the new Termini station, after the expansion works that made it one of the major post-war Italian architectural buildings, is also a time to look forward. And take stock of the numerous interventions planned to enhance the country's largest railway yard in terms of size and traffic, as well as one of the main in Europe. Since 2018 GrandiStazioni Rail, as manager of the main large Italian stations, in collaboration with FS Italiane, GrandiStazioni Retail, FS Sistemi Urbani and the Italian railway network (RFI) has started an important planning and design process to redevelop the terminal and the context surrounding. A plan that completes the strategic works co-financed by the Ministry of Infrastructure and Transport (MIT): the parking plate, above the track bundle, and the service plate, above the head of the tracks and adjacent to the central tunnel. An impressive modernization operation to return to Rome a work of enormous historical, architectural and innovative value.
> 
> For the first quarter of 2021, the inauguration of the parking area is planned: a multi-storey space with 1,400 parking spaces. The work, started in July 2012, was built with a total investment of approximately 95 million euros: 79 million allocated by MIT and 16 by Grandistazioni Rail. It is a structure, consisting of 10 thousand tons of steel, built above the tracks, with an innovative technology that has allowed the launch of the first two floors, as if it were a bridge, without interfering with the activity. railway below, while the third and last floor was built directly on the built structures. The infrastructure will enhance the intermodality of Termini, ensuring the direct pedestrian connection between the car park and railway platforms and making it possible to lighten the parking system around the station, to the benefit of sustainable mobility. The structure, which extends for about 150 meters longitudinally to the tracks and 110 transversely, is about 21 meters high and includes three levels, connected by internal vehicle ramps, for an area of about 45,400 sqm.
> 
> ...


Inaugurated on December 20, 1950. 
The "shelter" on Piazza dei Cinquecento became the symbol of the new station. Which is now looking to the future with an important redevelopment plan.
Photo - Station atrium (1959)


----------



## eugene90 (Jan 31, 2010)

Could you please write sth about last news on Metro C? I heard the Parliament rejected funding proposal for further development of the line. Does it mean that expansion towards Grottarossa will stall for many years?


----------



## eugene90 (Jan 31, 2010)

Ciao a tutti, I've got a dummy question - what's the current status of funding for Venezia and further stations up to Clodio?


----------



## aenigma (Jan 19, 2013)

eugene90 said:


> Could you please write sth about last news on Metro C? I heard the Parliament rejected funding proposal for further development of the line. Does it mean that expansion towards Grottarossa will stall for many years?


Yes, unfortunately the funding proposal of almost 5 billions euros to extend the line up to Grottarossa has been rejected. Anyway this isn't a big deal, as the works are about to be entrusted to a commissioner. This will bring the line only up to Clodio though, since the funding granted will be less; so building further stations up to Grottarossa will stall for now.



eugene90 said:


> Ciao a tutti, I've got a dummy question - what's the current status of funding for Venezia and further stations up to Clodio?


Venezia still lacks 400 millions; as soon as they arrive, works will begin. It should happen during this year, maybe in summer or maybe later.
Further stations up to Clodio are not yet funded; in any case, if there are no further delays and the commissioner will start soon., the works could start in the course of 2022.


----------



## eugene90 (Jan 31, 2010)

After all, not too bad - fingers crossed for the Eternal City!


----------



## eugene90 (Jan 31, 2010)

Oh, and what about line D? Was the funding of it rejected too?


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

from italian forum.

*Metro C* - update works







aenigma said:


> Aggiornate le foto dei cantieri sul sito di Metro C Scpa.
> 
> *Fori Imperiali*
> 
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Rome Metro line A track map, found on Dutch Wikipedia:








File:Schema sinottico linea A - Metropolitana di Roma.svg - Wikimedia Commons







commons.wikimedia.org


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

dimlys1994 said:


> Rome Metro line A track map, found on Dutch Wikipedia:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The proof of Line A track alignment. Found here:





Gita GRAF - Visita DCO metro A e B - 06.05.2006


GRAF - Gruppo Romano Amici della Ferrovia. Associazione non lucrativa per la tutela del materiale rotabile storico ferroviario e tramviario sia di proprietà dell'associazione che in affidamento



www.graftreni.it












Also found this line B scheme - it is without B1 branch:


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

And at last, track map from Metrobinari website:


https://metrobinari.giuscond.com/italia/roma/MetroBinari_Roma_v1.pdf


----------



## aenigma (Jan 19, 2013)

New updated pictures of Line C's "T3" stretch Amba Aradam/Ipponio-Fori Imperiali construction sites:



aenigma said:


> Sul sito di Roma Metropolitane foto dei cantieri aggiornate a marzo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## aenigma (Jan 19, 2013)

Other pictures from Metro C Scpa website:









Metro C — IL GC CHE STA REALIZZANDO LA LINEA C







metrocspa.it







aenigma said:


> Aggiornate le foto dei cantieri sul sito di Metro C Scpa.
> 
> *Pozzo 3.3 (giardini di via Sannio)*
> 
> ...


----------



## aenigma (Jan 19, 2013)

Line C, construction of one of the two platforms of the Fori Imperiali station in progress

From Metro C Scpa










From Metro X Roma


----------



## Arnorian (Jul 6, 2010)

Is there a map showing the proposed E and F lines? Will the suburban train lines they will take over be extended, just taken over?


----------



## aenigma (Jan 19, 2013)

Arnorian said:


> Is there a map showing the proposed E and F lines? Will the suburban train lines they will take over be extended, just taken over?


Line E and Line F are just the Roma-Lido and Roma-Viterbo railway lines adapted to subway standards; you can see their route in this map, the Roma-Lido is the light blue one running in the southwest starting from Piramide and ending at Colombo and the Roma-Viterbo (also known as Roma Nord) is the light green one running in the north starting at Flaminio and ending at Montebello. As for the Roma-Viterbo, a new Flaminio terminus station is already under construction from some years (works are proceeding very slowly); when the line will be fully adjusted to subway the route will probably remain as it is. As for the Roma-Lido, adjustment works haven't started yet but the possibility of a branch to Fiumicino airport is being evaluated.


----------



## Arnorian (Jul 6, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## batman08 (Sep 28, 2008)

When will be open new stantions on Line C?


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

I like the station name "Rebibbia". 
Sounds kind of funny, in a priest-like way, for a metro station in Rome (of all places).


----------



## riccardopagano (Jun 24, 2016)

batman08 said:


> When will be open new stantions on Line C?


In 2024 will open the T3 section from San Giovanni to Colosseo


----------



## aenigma (Jan 19, 2013)

437.001 said:


> I like the station name "Rebibbia".
> Sounds kind of funny, in a priest-like way, for a metro station in Rome (of all places).


It's the name of the neighborhood in which it is located, and at the same time the name of the nearby prison.



batman08 said:


> When will be open new stantions on Line C?





riccardopagano said:


> In 2024 will open the T3 section from San Giovanni to Colosseo


More likely at the begin of 2025. 2024 is when the works will be completed.


----------



## aenigma (Jan 19, 2013)

Photos of Line C construction sites updated to April.



Linea C:<br /> aggiornamento dicembre 2022



*Amba Aradam/Ipponio*





































































































*Shaft 3.2 (piazza Celimontana)*





























*Fori Imperiali*


----------



## Suburbanist (Dec 25, 2009)

ATAC should use some Corona money to buy electric buses. Their bus fleet is absolutely atrocious, polluting and many buses EURO 2 from the 1990s are still in operation, I believe.


----------



## Antje (May 29, 2009)

Suburbanist said:


> ATAC should use some Corona money to buy electric buses. Their bus fleet is absolutely atrocious, polluting and many buses EURO 2 from the 1990s are still in operation, I believe.


I remember that the buses also catch fire so often:








Why do Rome's buses keep catching fire?


It is the ninth bus to burst into flames this year and angry Romans blame the transport company.



www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

Suburbanist said:


> ATAC should use some Corona money to buy electric buses. Their bus fleet is absolutely atrocious, polluting and many buses EURO 2 from the 1990s are still in operation, I believe.


No buses from the 1990s are in operation and many Euro 3 buses from the early 2000s are on the way out. ATAC has many issues, the fleet age is not one of them quite frankly.


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Rome extends its tramway network with 7 new lines.*

Enhancing urban rail mobility in Italian cities is an important and necessary goal. Rome's transport network is expanding thanks to a new project that aims at more sustainable mobility: it sees the tram as the protagonist. A new tender for the design of 33 kilometers of new tram lines has been launched: seven lines divided into five lots. These are all projects included in the Urban Sustainable Mobility Plan (PUMS). The deadline for submitting offers is May 19th, 2021. The PUMS provides for 67km of tramways and light railways: of these 26 kilometers have already been funded and another 11 are in the process of being financed.

"We are building a new infrastructure network for Rome. In this way, we take another step forward to make the capital's tram network more widespread and extended", said Mayor Virginia Raggi.

New Lines:

Via Barletta-Viale Angelico-Piazzale Clodio
Viale Angelico-Ponte della Musica-Auditorium Parco della Musica
Tiburtina Station-Ponte Mammolo
Piazza Mancini-Via Flaminia-Corso Francia-Vigna Clara Station
Anagnina (MA) Tor Vergata-Torre Angela
Giardinetti-Tor Vergata-scambiatore A1 sud
Sud Marconi-Parco Appia Antica-Subaugusta


----------



## aenigma (Jan 19, 2013)

Latest news. From italy24news.com
*Metro C, construction sites start in Piazza Venezia in 2022*
ROME – The construction sites for the station ‘*Venezia*‘ of line C of the Rome metro will open *in the first half of 2022.* The services conference will be closed by this summer and the final project will be ready and approved by the end of the year. The news emerged this morning during the work of the Mobility Commission of the Municipality of Rome dedicated to taking stock of the situation on a series of works under study or in view of their next realization in the capital.

More: Metro C, construction sites start in Piazza Venezia in 2022









Metro C Scpa


----------



## aenigma (Jan 19, 2013)

Photos of Line C construction sites updated to May.



Linea C:<br /> aggiornamento novembre 2022



*Amba Aradam/Ipponio*





































*Shaft 3.2 (piazza Celimontana)*




























*Fori Imperiali*


----------



## aenigma (Jan 19, 2013)

Photos of Line C construction sites updated to June.



Linea C:<br /> aggiornamento novembre 2022



*Amba Aradam/Ipponio*





























*Shaft 3.2 (piazza Celimontana)*




























*Fori Imperiali*


----------



## aenigma (Jan 19, 2013)

Line C: the definitive design of Venezia station has just been approved by the service conference. Here are the latest updates, from italy24news.com (a translation of a newspaper article which can be found here) and the very first renderings that have been released.
I hope to be able to show you higher quality renderings in the next days.

*Metro C, at Piazza Venezia Louvre model station*
*
















*

Venezia square will have its museum-station of the Line C. A glass eye as an entrance, and an underground heart on several levels that, among archaeological finds and structures, will offer a journey (it is appropriate to say it) in the history of Rome over two thousand years. Not only. A tunnel system will connect the Vittoriano with Palazzo Venezia, offering direct entry from the station to the two state museums which for more than a year have been brought together in a single independently managed center. The final design of the new stop of line C was approved in the service conference, gathering the opinions of the technicians of the Ministry of Culture. A key step to proceed with the realization of what the experts of the Roman College have defined as “a real center of cultural radiation”.

(read more)


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*METRO LINE C

Piazza Venezia station*

How many entrances will it have?

*Extension Piazza Venezia-Ottaviano-Clodio*

From Piazza Venezia towards Clodio, the station at Chiesa Nuova will be rather delicate, archaeology-wise.
Across the Tiber, the stations at San Pietro and Risorgimento should be less complicated, at least on paper.
And then there's Ottaviano and Clodio, which should pose little to no problem.
Is there anything ressembling a date for the extension from Piazza Venezia towards Clodio, or any other intermediate station?
The day line C reaches Ottaviano will indeed be a happy day for the city.


----------



## aenigma (Jan 19, 2013)

437.001 said:


> *METRO LINE C
> 
> Piazza Venezia station*
> 
> How many entrances will it have?


So far we know that there will be two entrances, one in piazza Madonna di Loreto and another just outside Palazzo Venezia at the intersection with via del Plebiscito; a third access will be in Piazza San Marco in correspondence with the terminus of tram 8, but will be opened only when Line D will be also active.
However, this new project that has just been approved clearly shows the station accessed from the middle of the square, so perhaps this means that the initially planned access from Piazza Madonna di Loreto has been moved right there. To be sure it will be necessary to wait for more details.



437.001 said:


> *Extension Piazza Venezia-Ottaviano-Clodio*
> 
> From Piazza Venezia towards Clodio, the station at Chiesa Nuova will be rather delicate, archaeology-wise.
> Across the Tiber, the stations at San Pietro and Risorgimento should be less complicated, at least on paper.
> ...


The news of the last few weeks is that works won't be only up to Clodio, there is a will on the part of the Capitoline administration to build the line up to Farnesina.
Yeah, Chiesa Nuova will be indeed a delicate station, not only archeology-wise but also due to the presence of the church of Santa Maria in Vallicella and the oratory of the Filippini.
As far as we know, Risorgimento was canceled years ago, so it will no longer be built.
It's not known if there are plans for an intermediate station between Chiesa Nuova and San Pietro.
Work on the Venezia station will begin during the first six months of 2022, if funding arrives by the end of the year. The remaining section up to Farnesina is still in preliminary form and currently undergoing revision, but the goal is to start works in 2023. The duration should be from a minimum of 7 to a maximum of 10 years of works, barring any problems.


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

aenigma said:


> It's the name of the neighborhood in which it is located, and at the same time the name of the nearby prison.


I know, but if you read literally, Rebibbia could be translated to English as "Rebible", which sounds kind of a funny name for a Rome neighbourhood (and for a prison)... 
It was just a silly joke.


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

aenigma said:


> The news of the last few weeks is that works won't be only up to Clodio, there is a will on the part of the Capitoline administration to build the line up to Farnesina.


Great news if true. 

Football supporters (of both sides) will certainly like this a lot, it will make life much easier for them.
And also for the workers at the ministry, of course.



aenigma said:


> Yeah, Chiesa Nuova will be indeed a delicate station, not only archeology-wise but also due to the presence of the church of Santa Maria in Vallicella and the oratory of the Filippini.


Indeed.



aenigma said:


> As far as we know, Risorgimento was canceled years ago, so it will no longer be built.


Maybe because it is a little bit too close to both Ottaviano and San Pietro?



aenigma said:


> It's not known if there are plans for an intermediate station between Chiesa Nuova and San Pietro.


On paper I'd say no station, as that section is supposed to be shorter than the one between Piazza Venezia and Chiesa Nuova, isn't it?

Where exactly will San Pietro station be located, by the way, between the Castel Sant'Angelo and the Borgo, or under Via della Conciliazione?



aenigma said:


> Work on the Venezia station will begin during the first six months of 2022, if funding arrives by the end of the year. The remaining section up to Farnesina is still in preliminary form and currently undergoing revision, but the goal is to start works in 2023. The duration should be from a minimum of 7 to a maximum of 10 years of works, barring any problems.


----------



## aenigma (Jan 19, 2013)

437.001 said:


> I know, but if you read literally, Rebibbia could be translated to English as *"Rebible"*, which sounds kind of a funny name for a Rome neighbourhood (and for a prison)...


Yeah, now I understand what you meant.  A better literal translation would be _King Bible_.  By the way, someone once really translated literally into English all station names, the results are often very fun, have a look: link



437.001 said:


> Great news if true.


Now that the line's jobs are under the control of a government commissioner, there's a good chance it's true. To keep to build only a few stations at a time, thus taking decades to complete the entire line or risking to never complete it would not make much sense in the context of a commissioner management.



437.001 said:


> Maybe because it is a little bit too close to both Ottaviano and San Pietro?


It is indeed close to both stations, still it wouldn't have been redundant imho. So I think it was canceled not only because of its proximity to the other two stations, but _also_ to cut costs.



437.001 said:


> On paper I'd say no station, as that section is supposed to be shorter than the one between Piazza Venezia and Chiesa Nuova, isn't it?


Yes, but originally there really should have been a second station on Corso Vittorio, Argentina, located under piazza Sant'Andrea della Valle. So it was actually thought. Surely what's important is to build Chiesa Nuova, since corso Vittorio can't be without a station; still, a second one would come in handy. Of course there must be technical feasibility and money to do so. 



437.001 said:


> Where exactly will San Pietro station be located, by the way, between the Castel Sant'Angelo and the Borgo, or under Via della Conciliazione?


It will be located in the area to the west of Castel Sant’Angelo, under Largo Giovanni XXIII/Piazza Pia and Lungotevere Vaticano. You can have a look at it here (scroll the page).


----------



## glksc (Sep 5, 2021)

Rome - Metro C Line














Larger Italian version: link


> More than 25 kilometres of total length, with 30 stations extending from the terminus in Pantano, in the Municipality of Monte Compatri, all the way to Rome’s Prati neighbourhood near Piazzale Clodio: these are some of the numbers characterising the Line C project.


----------

